# SSC (Shadowslice Snow Columns) 3x3x3 Method



## shadowslice e (Jul 11, 2015)

Stats for the method:
Number of algs: 32
Projected average moves: ~46
Number of major steps: 4

Overview of method:
1) EoEdge+1
2) Orient corners
3) Permute corners
4) LEE (Last Eight Edges)

*Detailed description of method*


Spoiler



1) EoEdge+1
This is exactly the same as the [wiki]Eoline[/wiki] used in ZZ and its variants with a y rotation as well as one extra solved edge so it is essentially an e slice-1 edge piece that also orients all edges *(DO NOT SOLVE THE LAST E-SLICE EDGE, IT WILL INCREASE MOVE COUNT SIGNIFICANLY LATER)*
7 moves, 0 algs

2) Orient corners:
. 2a) Orient 3 corners on the d-face (any 3: it doesn't matter)
. 5 moves, 0 algs
. 2b*) Pair the remaining e slice edge on the U layer- basically, set up a pair that would occur in WV but the colours do not have to match as they would in WV (this is probably the hardest thing to get your head around).
. 3 moves, 0 algs
. 2c*) Use the Winter Variation Last Slot algs to insert the remaining pair.
. 8 moves, 27 algs

3) Permute corners:
. Use the algs for this step on square one (converting the notation- /=R2, 3= quarter turn clock wise, -3= quarter turn counter clockwise etc.
. 12 moves (in ATM which is similar to square one), 5 algs

4) LEE (Last Eight Edges)
. 4a) Insert either UR and UL edges or DR and DL edges
. 4 moves, 0 algs
. 4b) Do the other set that was not done (so if you did UR/UL, do DR/DL and vice versa) this step is identical to LSE in roux (although it may be upside down)
.  4 moves, 0 algs
. 4c) LFE (Last Four Edges).
. 4 moves, 0 algs. (identical to that which is used in roux)


*This step could soon be replaced by SLS (Shadowslice Last Slot) -an alg set specifically to be used in conjunction with SSC that orients the last 5 corners while inserting the last e-slice piece. Some of these algs will be from WV although some will be different and shorter.



*SLS (Shadowslice Last Slot) *


Spoiler



Number of algs: 23 (projected, does not include intuitive set up)
Average moves: 5.00 (so far using the cases that I like the most- the ones in *Bold* (Number calculated in ATM)

This is a method of inserting the last E-slice piece during a solve designed specifically for Shadowslice belt/columns first variants as it does not matter where the corners are afterwards, merely that they are oriented. It also requires that the last e-slice piece is mobile and can be placed in certain slots in the U layer using <M2, U, D>

*List of Algs * (so far checked and generated)


Spoiler



For images of the CO, see cubewhiz's winter variation page http://absolutemind.pagesperso-orange.fr/f2ll-angl.htm here. However, there are 5 additional cases that are not listed: All corners oriented (0), right facing one corner oriented (1a), almost anti-sune (2a), passing bikes mirrored (4a), anti-sune (8a), and anti-spiral (20a). Each are numbered to the WV case they are a mirror of.

I'm addition, this is really only a preliminary set of algs so feel free to create new algs or pick your own favourite.


*All corners oriented*


Spoiler



0) Edge placement: UL
*R F2 U2 F2 R' *



* Three corners oriented *


Spoiler



1) Edge placement: UF
*(U') R U D' R' D R'*
(U') R' U' D R' U R
. Edge placement: UR
(U2) R' U R' D R' U' R
(U2) R' D' R' D2 R' U R
. Edge placement: UB
(U) R U2 R2 U2 D R' U2 R
. Edge placement: UL
(U) R' D R' U2 R' U2 R

1a) Edge placement: UF
* (U') R U R2 F R F' *
(U) L U F' U' F L'
. Edge placement: UR
R U R2 U2 R' U2 R
R' D R2 D2 R' D2 R'
. Edge placement: UB
(U2) R' D' L F2 L' F2 L' D R
. Edge placement: UL
(U) R2 U2 R D R2 U' R'
(U2) R' F' U R' U R F



*Two corners oriented*


Spoiler



2) Edge placement: UF
*R U' R'*
I didn't look into the others because I'm pretty sure that this one is best 

2a) Edge placement: UF
* (U2) R2 D R' U R' *
. Edge placement: UR
R' U2 D R' U2 R
. Edge placement: UB
R U L2 U' L2 U R'
R U2 R2 D R2 U' R'
(U2) R2 D R2 U2 R U R'
. Edge placement: UL
(U2) R2 D' R2 U2 R' D R
R U R2 D' R2 U R'

3) Edge placement: UF
R' U' R D' R U R
R' D R D2 R U' R'
*(U2) L U' R U L' U R'*
. Edge placement: UR
R' U' R D' R U R
R' D R D2 R U' R
. Edge placement: UB
(U2) R2 D R' L U' R U L'
(U2) R' U2 R U D' R2 U R
. Edge placement: UL
(U) R' U R' U D R' U2 R

4) Edge placement: UF
*(U) R2 D R' U' R'*

4a) Edge placement: UR
*(U') R U R'*
. Edge placement: UL
(U) R U R'

5) Edge placement: UF
(U') R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R
. Edge placement: UR
*(U'] R' D' R2 U R' 
(U') R U L2 U L2 U' R
. Edge placement: UB
(U') R U L' U R U' R2 L
. Edge placement: UL
(U') R L U' R' U L'

6) (same as 2 but rotated)

7) Edge placement: UF
(U') R' U2 R' U2 R
. Edge placement: UB
R U' R U R' U R'
R2 U R U2 R U2 R*


*One corner oriented


Spoiler



8) Edge placement: UF
(U) R U' R' U R U2 R'
(U) R2 (U D) R D' R
Edge placement: UB
(U2) R' U' D' R2 U R
(U) R2 U R U' R' U R
Edge placement: UL
R2 U R2 U2 R U'
(U2) R2 U2 R U' R' U R

8a) Edge placement: UB
(U') R2 U R' U R'
Edge placement: UL
R2 (U D) R' U R'

9) Edge placement: UB
(U') R U2 R'

10) Edge placement: UF
(U') R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R
(U D) R2 U' R U' R2 U R
Edge placement: UR
(U') R2 D' R2 U' R U2 R'
Edge placement: UB
(U) R' U' R2 U' R U2 R
Edge placement: UL
(U2) R (U' D') R D R'

11) Edge placement: UF
(U) R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R'
(U) R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
(U2) R2 U2 R U' R2 U R
(U2) R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R'
Edge placement: UR
(U') R2 U' R2 D' R U2 R'
Edge placement: UB
(U2) R U2 R' U' R U2 R'
(U) R' D R (U2 D2) R U2 R'

12) (See 8)

13) (See 11)

14) Edge placement: UF
(U) R2 D R' U2 R'
Edge placement: UL
(U2) R (U2 D') R' D R'

15) Edge placement: UF
U2 R U' R D R' U2 R'

16) (See 8)

17) (See 9)

18) (See 15)

19) Edge placement: UR
(U2) R2 D R' U2 R'


No corners oriented


Spoiler



20) Edge placement: UR
(U) R D' R2 U2 D R'
R U' D' R U2 R2 D R'

20a) Edge placement: UF
R U R U D R' U R' 

21) Edge placement: UB
(U2) R U R D R' U2 R'
Edge placement: UR
(U) R' U2 R' U D' R2 U R
(U) R' U' D' R U' R U2 R 
Edge placement: UL
(U) R' U2 R' U D' R2 U R
(U) R' U' D' R U' R U2 R
Edge placement: UF
U R U' R D R' U' R'
U R' D' R' D R' U2 R'
U2 R' D' R U' R U2 R'

22) (See 21)

23) Edge placement: UF
(U) R U2 D' R2 U R2 D R'
(U) R D' R U' R' U' D R'
(U) R2 D2 R' D2 R U2 D2 R'
(U) R2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 D2 R'
(U) R' D' R2 D' R2 U2 D R'
(U') R2 D R U2 R' U2 D' R 
(U') R2 D2 R U2 R U2 D2 R 
(U') R2 D2 R U2 R' U2 D2 R
(mirror for UB)

24) (See 21)

25) Edge placement: UR
R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R'
Edge placement: UB
(U') R U R' U' R U2 R'
Edge placement: UL
(U') R U2 R' U2 R U' R'

26) (See 25)

27) Edge placement: UF
(U) R D' R2 U2 D R'


*





*
Advantages


Spoiler



1) Very ergonomic turn set (mostly <U,D,R,M>)
2) Awesome LSE finish
3) Quite alg-light (especially for a non-block-builder.
4) Lower move count than any other method that would be focusing on high tps (rather than block building)



Disadvantages


Spoiler



1) Lots of small steps
2) a couple of new things that could take a bit of getting used to.



List of example solves


Spoiler



Example solve


Spoiler



scramble: B2 L D2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 L B2 R' B2 R' B2 D' F2 U R2 U L' R2 F2
Solution: L B2 L U D' R' (orient edges + 3 E layer edges + orient 3 D corners)
D2 R U2 R' (set up WV)
U' L' U R U' R' L (WV)
U' R2 U2 R2 (sort corners)
U' D2 R2 U' R2 U D R2 D' R2 (permute corners)
U (UL/UR)
M2 D M' D2 M' D' (DL/DR)
D2 M D2 M' (LL)



Example solve 2


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'

Solution: x2 (in inspection)
(B’ R D’ R’ F L D')- EoLine/Edge
z (because I'm not used to making an EoEdge yet)
R (3rd edge)
D R2 (3d corners)
M2 U2 M2 (setting up WV)
U2 L' U2 R U' R' U2 L (Fingertrick friendly WV http://www.cubewhiz.com/wv.php)
U R2 (D2 U') R2 (corners to edges)
D' R2 (U D') R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 (corner permutation- worst case http://www.cubezone.be/square1step4.html )
U M U2 M' D' (LD and RD)
M2 U M' U2 M (UL and UR)
U M U2 M



 Example Solve 3



Spoiler



Scramble: R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U' L U' R2 B2 D R' F2 U F'

Solution: 
z2 // Inspection
F' R' D' // EoEdge
z D2 R // 3rd e-slice piece
U R2 D // 3 corners
M2 U M2 // set up to SLS (Shadowslice Last Slot- new last slot- details below)
U2 R U R' // SLS
U' R2 D R2 D' R2 U2 R2 // CTL (Corners To Layers) -absolutely awful worst case.
D' R2 (U D') R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 // CPBL (Corner Permutaion of Both Layers)- worst case.
D' M2 D // LD/LR permutation
M2 U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U // LU/RU permutation- worst case
M' U2 M2 U2 M' //LFE (Last Four Edges)

Total count- 52 HTM, 51 ATM

Even with 3 worst cases.





*


Spoiler: Most current version of the method. I am keeping the above for the sake of keeping the original proposal






Spoiler: Basic Overview







Orient edges and place the LF and LB edges (like an EOLine rotated 90 degrees)
Orient corners and finish E-slice
separate FR and BR
Form a 1x1x3 "triplet" with one of the edges
Form a 1x1x2 "pair" with the other one
OL5C
Finish.

Permute all corners
LEE (Last Eight Edges)





Spoiler: If this is your first time reading this method you may be better off reading this spoiler



(assuming green on front, white on top)

Orient edges and place the Front-left (orange/green) and Back left (orange/blue) edges
Orient Corners and finish E-slice
Separate the front right (green/red) and back right (blue/red) edges (ie place either the front right (green/red) edge in the U layer and the back right (blue/red) in the D layer or vice versa)
Create a "triplet" (a 1x1x3 or column) using the edge in the D-layer (technically a pseudo triplet) of pieces so that if the edge in in the Down Left potition, there would be a white or yellow sticker in the front down left position and a yellow or white sticker in the back down left position. Place this in the down left slot.
Create another similar pseudopair (not triplet: this one is a 1x1x2) using the remaining e-slice edge in the U-layer. Place this in the front up slot with the yellow or white sticker on the corner facing to the left (ie being in the left-up-front position).
Look at the right side to determine the O5C (orient 5 corners) case and execute the alg
Bring the unsolved e-slice edges to RU and RD using only U and D moves then do an R or R' to solve them.

Separate the corners: make sure white corners are facing up and yellow corners are facing down. This is similar to the first step of Vandenburgh on square one. You can learn algorithms for it if you want.
Permute (solve in relation to each other) the corners while separating the edges (so yellow edges face down and white edges face up): this has 48 algorithms and can all be learnt.
EZD: permute all of the edges so the cube is completely solved.



sqAree's OL5C Algs​


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 11, 2015)

Is anyone else really confused? What is le? The example solve doesn't work.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 11, 2015)

shadowslice ma friend, you will go a long way! this is very cool and has lots of potential!


----------



## GuRoux (Jul 11, 2015)

yeah, i was pretty confused with the directions, what about another example solve that works and outline when each step is being done, looks like it could be pretty good but can't tell for sure. plus the first example solve already has solve eo.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 11, 2015)

Wow


----------



## Berd (Jul 11, 2015)

Very cool method! This is going far!


----------



## Stefan (Jul 11, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Example solve
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Doesn't work.

(And even if it did, it would still be nice of you to give us an alg.cubing.net link so that not everybody has to copy&paste it)

What does "SSC" stand for? I mean, besides SpeedSolving.Com?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 11, 2015)

I'd like to see a better writeup of this method with at least one proper annotated solution - it's pretty confusing and vague now. For instance, I don't know what LE means or how you intend to orient 3 edges on the bottom layer in 5 moves while keeping EOline + another edge.

I think your movecount is way low, as you are not accounting for bad cases, AUF, etc. and there are a lot of small steps so it definitely adds up. Having most of the D layer unsolved will probably make lookahead hard or impossible unless you constantly look at the bottom of the puzzle (like in Square-1). And of course, with almost no lookahead and short steps with no algs, high TPS will be pretty much impossible. It could be interesting to play around with though.

EDIT: Oh yeah, and how come the example solve has all edges oriented already? 

EDIT 2: fixed example, but I still don't know why you're doing some things
scramble: B2 L D2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 L B2 R' B2 R' B2 D' F2 U R2 U L' R2 F2
Solution: L B2 L U D' R' (orient edges + 3 E layer edges + orient 3 D corners?)
D2 R U2 R' (set up WV)
U' L' U R U' R' L (WV?)
U' R2 U2 R2 (sort corners)
U' D2 R2 U' R2 U D R2 D' R2 (permute corners)
U (UL/UR)
M2 D M' D2 M' D' (DL/DR)
D2 M D2 M' (LL)


----------



## TDM (Jul 11, 2015)

Stefan said:


> What does "SSC" stand for? I mean, besides SpeedSolving.Com?


Probably *s*hadow*s*lice something.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 11, 2015)

TDM said:


> Probably *s*hadow*s*lice something.



Shadowslice Snow Columns.
I'll fix the example in a bit


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 11, 2015)

qqwref said:


> EDIT 2: fixed example, but I still don't know why you're doing some things
> scramble: B2 L D2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 L B2 R' B2 R' B2 D' F2 U R2 U L' R2 F2
> Solution: L B2 L U D' R' (orient edges + 3 E layer edges + orient 3 D corners?)
> D2 R U2 R' (set up WV)
> ...



that's pretty much exactly right


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 11, 2015)

Also solved edges was a coincidence. Le is the lf and lb edges. So EoEdge is the same as EoLine rotated 90 degrees


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 11, 2015)

Example solve 2
L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'

x2
(B’ R D’ R’ F L D')- EoLine/Edge
z (because I'm not used to making an EoEdge yet)
R (3rd edge)
D R2 (3d corners)
M2 U2 M2 (setting up WV)
U2 L' U2 R U' R' U2 L (Fingertrick friendly WV http://www.cubewhiz.com/wv.php)
U R2 (D2 U') R2 (corners to edges)
D' R2 (U D') R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 (corner permutation- worst case http://www.cubezone.be/square1step4.html )
U M'U2 M D' (LD and RD)
M2 U2 M U2 M (UL and UR)
U M' U2 M'
52 moves (or 50 with my turn metric) with worst permutation case (in my turn metric) and not great LD/RD or UL/UR. This also uses the fingertrick friendly alg variants.


----------



## Berd (Jul 12, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Example solve 2
> L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'
> 
> x2
> ...


Great efficiency!


----------



## GuRoux (Jul 12, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Example solve 2
> L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'
> 
> x2
> ...



for some reason the solution isn't working for me, probably something to do with the LEE, but i'm starting to get an idea of what's going on, like an advanced belt method.


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jul 12, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> for some reason the solution isn't working for me, probably something to do with the LEE, but i'm starting to get an idea of what's going on, like an advanced belt method.



I pasted it into alg.garron and it doesn't solve the it.

Maybe look into how kociemba orientates corners, it may be more suitable than WV


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 12, 2015)

CP step in second example doesn't work for me.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 12, 2015)

I corrected the corner permutation step so it should work now.
Sorry I'm just terrible with notation ant the square one algs i learned with a different notation system so they've become just muscle memory (see the link)

Also the e-slice doesn't actually have to have solved centres it's just easier for me at least to work like that.



GuRoux said:


> [I'm beginning to see] what's going on, like an advanced belt method.



This method grew out of my columns first variant of Roux when I tried to make an efficient variant of it while taking away the block building and creating algs for it. This is the original post on it: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...ew-Method-Substep-Concept-Idea-Thread/page103


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 12, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> I corrected the corner permutation step so it should work now.
> Sorry I'm just terrible with notation


Thanks. As others have suggested, test with alg.cubing.net before you post.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 12, 2015)

*Example Solve 3*

* Example Solve 3*

Scramble: R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U' L U' R2 B2 D R' F2 U F'

Solution: 
z2 // Inspection
F' R' D' // EoEdge
z D2 R // 3rd e-slice piece
U R2 D // 3 corners
M2 U M2 // set up to SLS (Shadowslice Last Slot- new last slot- details below)
U2 R U R // SLS
U' R2 D R2 D' R2 U2 R2 // CTL (Corners To Layers) -absolutely awful worst case.
D' R2 (U D') R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 // CPBL (Corner Permutaion of Both Layers)- worst case.
D' M2 D // LD/LR permutation
M2 U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U // LU/RU permutation- worst case
M' U2 M2 U2 M //LFE (Last Four Edges)

Total count- 52 HTM, 51 SSTM (ShadowSlice Turn Metric)

Even with 3 worst cases

SLS- basically, orient 5 remaining corners (outside of their layers) while inserting the remaining e-slice piece- from algs I've generated so far it is a lower move count than WV but has twice as many cases (although selection of cases- as I did here- is much easier to control so it could realistically only be necessary to learn a handful of cases and some set up moves) This variation is only really of use (as far as I can tell) with SSC or one of my other e-slice methods.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 12, 2015)

That example doesn't work either.

A more in-depth explanation of each step would help, as your "detailed" explanation doesn't explain very clearly at the moment.

Also the turn metric you're using is called axial turn metric, or ATM.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 12, 2015)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> That example doesn't work either.
> 
> A more in-depth explanation of each step would help, as your "detailed" explanation doesn't explain very clearly at the moment.
> 
> Also the turn metric you're using is called axial turn metric, or ATM.



ok, the example should work now, I added an extra ' (I'm typing on a phone, this is not easy with autocorrect)

also, thanks for the turn metric name 

I've also put as much detail into the description as I myself can think of. 

The hardest part of the method I think is getting your head around the "pair" when setting up for WV.

On the plus side, this is probably also the step I intend to alter/ replace with SLS.

On this note, would anyone be willing to help me generate and filter the algs (so they are nice and fingertrickable) for SLS?

There will need to be 27 algs by my count but these would have to have an intuitive set up to place the last e-slice piece. Thus, could I have some help to work out where it is best to place the remaining e-slice piece in order to reduce the movecount?

There would be a total of 4x27=108 cases to filter through as well as a set of algs for when the last E-slice edge is already solved (1/9 chance of happening) that would require an additional 27 cases (although 7 would already be covered by Corner OLL +1 solved).

At the moment I'm working on those cases with a solved e-slice.

Edit: DO NOT SOLVE THE E-SLICE BEFORE HAND. IT WILL DRAMATICALLY INCREASE THE LENGTH OF THE ALGS.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 15, 2015)

*SLS (Shadowslice Last Slot) *
Number of algs: 23 (projected, does not include intuitive set up)
Average moves: 5.00 (so far using the cases that I like the most- the ones in *Bold* (Number calculated in ATM)

This is a method of inserting the last E-slice piece during a solve designed specifically for Shadowslice belt/columns first variants as it does not matter where the corners are afterwards, merely that they are oriented. It also requires that the last e-slice piece is mobile and can be placed in certain slots in the U layer using <M2, U, D>

*List of Algs * (so far checked and generated)


Spoiler



For images of the CO, see cubewhiz's winter variation page http://absolutemind.pagesperso-orange.fr/f2ll-angl.htm here. However, there are 5 additional cases that are not listed: All corners oriented (0), right facing one corner oriented (1a), almost anti-sune (2a), passing bikes mirrored (4a), anti-sune (8a), and anti-spiral (20a). Each are numbered to the WV case they are a mirror of.

I'm addition, this is really only a preliminary set of algs so feel free to create new algs or pick your own favourite.


*All corners oriented*


Spoiler



0) Edge placement: UL
*R F2 U2 F2 R' *



* Three corners oriented *


Spoiler



1) Edge placement: UF
*(U') R U D' R' D R'*
(U') R' U' D R' U R
. Edge placement: UR
(U2) R' U R' D R' U' R
(U2) R' D' R' D2 R' U R
. Edge placement: UB
(U) R U2 R2 U2 D R' U2 R
. Edge placement: UL
(U) R' D R' U2 R' U2 R

1a) Edge placement: UF
* (U') R U R2 F R F' *
(U) L U F' U' F L'
. Edge placement: UR
R U R2 U2 R' U2 R
R' D R2 D2 R' D2 R'
. Edge placement: UB
(U2) R' D' L F2 L' F2 L' D R
. Edge placement: UL
(U) R2 U2 R D R2 U' R'
(U2) R' F' U R' U R F



*Two corners oriented*


Spoiler



2) Edge placement: UF
*R U' R'*
I didn't look into the others because I'm pretty sure that this one is best 

2a) Edge placement: UF
* (U2) R2 D R' U R' *
. Edge placement: UR
R' U2 D R' U2 R
. Edge placement: UB
R U L2 U' L2 U R'
R U2 R2 D R2 U' R'
(U2) R2 D R2 U2 R U R'
. Edge placement: UL
(U2) R2 D' R2 U2 R' D R
R U R2 D' R2 U R'

3) Edge placement: UF
R' U' R D' R U R
R' D R D2 R U' R'
*(U2) L U' R U L' U R'*
. Edge placement: UR
R' U' R D' R U R
R' D R D2 R U' R
. Edge placement: UB
(U2) R2 D R' L U' R U L'
(U2) R' U2 R U D' R2 U R
. Edge placement: UL
(U) R' U R' U D R' U2 R

4) Edge placement: UF
*(U) R2 D R' U' R'*

4a) Edge placement: UR
*(U') R U R'*
. Edge placement: UL
(U) R U R'

5) Edge placement: UF
(U') R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R
. Edge placement: UR
*(U'] R' D' R2 U R' 
(U') R U L2 U L2 U' R
. Edge placement: UB
(U') R U L' U R U' R2 L
. Edge placement: UL
(U') R L U' R' U L'

6) (same as 2 but rotated)

7) Edge placement: UF
(U') R' U2 R' U2 R
. Edge placement: UB
R U' R U R' U R'
R2 U R U2 R U2 R
*


*
One corner oriented


Spoiler



8) Edge placement: UF
(U) R U' R' U R U2 R'
(U) R2 (U D) R D' R
Edge placement: UB
(U2) R' U' D' R2 U R
(U) R2 U R U' R' U R
Edge placement: UL
R2 U R2 U2 R U'
(U2) R2 U2 R U' R' U R

8a) Edge placement: UB
(U') R2 U R' U R'
Edge placement: UL
R2 (U D) R' U R'

9) Edge placement: UB
(U') R U2 R'

10) Edge placement: UF
(U') R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R
(U D) R2 U' R U' R2 U R
Edge placement: UR
(U') R2 D' R2 U' R U2 R'
Edge placement: UB
(U) R' U' R2 U' R U2 R
Edge placement: UL
(U2) R (U' D') R D R'

11) Edge placement: UF
(U) R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R'
(U) R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
(U2) R2 U2 R U' R2 U R
(U2) R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R'
Edge placement: UR
(U') R2 U' R2 D' R U2 R'
Edge placement: UB
(U2) R U2 R' U' R U2 R'
(U) R' D R (U2 D2) R U2 R'

12) (See 8)

13) (See 11)

14) Edge placement: UF
(U) R2 D R' U2 R'
Edge placement: UL
(U2) R (U2 D') R' D R'

15) Edge placement: UF
U2 R U' R D R' U2 R'

16) (See 8)

17) (See 9)

18) (See 15)

19) Edge placement: UR
(U2) R2 D R' U2 R'

20) Edge placement: UR
(U) R D' R2 U2 D R'
R U' D' R U2 R2 D R'

20a) Edge placement: UF
R U R U D R' U R' 

21) Edge placement: UB
(U2) R U R D R' U2 R'
Edge placement: UR
(U) R' U2 R' U D' R2 U R
(U) R' U' D' R U' R U2 R 
Edge placement: UL
(U) R' U2 R' U D' R2 U R
(U) R' U' D' R U' R U2 R
Edge placement: UF
U R U' R D R' U' R'
U R' D' R' D R' U2 R'
U2 R' D' R U' R U2 R'

22) (See 21)

23) Edge placement: UF
(U) R U2 D' R2 U R2 D R'
(U) R D' R U' R' U' D R'
(U) R2 D2 R' D2 R U2 D2 R'
(U) R2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 D2 R'
(U) R' D' R2 D' R2 U2 D R'
(U') R2 D R U2 R' U2 D' R 
(U') R2 D2 R U2 R U2 D2 R 
(U') R2 D2 R U2 R' U2 D2 R
(mirror for UB)

24) (See 21)

25) Edge placement: UR
R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R'
Edge placement: UB
(U') R U R' U' R U2 R'
Edge placement: UL
(U') R U2 R' U2 R U' R'

26) (See 25)

27) Edge placement: UF
(U) R D' R2 U2 D R'


*


*
THIS IS NOT A COMPLETE LIST AND I WILL UPLOAD IT AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.

This list is to give you an idea of how SLS works.*


----------



## willtri4 (Jul 16, 2015)

This is really cool. I'm going to play around with this. Seems kind of like an improved HTA.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> *SLS (Shadowslice Last Slot) *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



seems cool. so many LS subsets to keep track of... SLS is a cool name. Mercedes Benz SLS AMG gullwing.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 24, 2015)

Good news: SLS in fact requires only 23 algs thanks to rotations 

In addition to this, most of the algs are only 5-6 moves long with the longest being 7 (but there are some nice 3 movers in there as well )

This means the method only requires 28 algs as opposed to 32 originally suggested and most af the algs are shorter than the WV counterparts.

So, projected number of moves:
1) EoEdge+1: 8
2) Orient 5 corners: 4
3) Set up to SLS: 4
4) SLS: 6
5) Corners to layers: 4
6) Permute corners: 7
7) LEE: 12

45 ATM as a projected total

Also, lookahead is improved thanks to SLS


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 24, 2015)

Coolio. What's that in HTM or QTM?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 24, 2015)

I haven't fully looked at it but please don't ever use HTM to measure the number of turns in a solve. No one does a half turn faster than a quarter turn on the same face, it's just common sense. For example you can't do R2 U2 R2 U2 faster than R U R' U' yet if you measure them in HTM, both sequences are 4 moves which is stupid.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 24, 2015)

SQTM is best *TM.


----------



## GuRoux (Jul 24, 2015)

StachuK1992 said:


> SQTM is best *TM.



i wonder what the average sqtm moves for cfop, roux and zz are.

looking at some roux reconstructions and thinking about it, there are about 4 double turns in f2b, 1-2 in cmll, 4 in lse, and probably 0-1 auf double turns = 10 double turns in the whole solve. average movecount in sqtm is probably 55-60.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't know, but let's not detract from this thread.
OP: mind giving some SQTM stats?


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 24, 2015)

SQTM (this is informed estimation so don't take it as fact just yet)
EoEdge+1: 7
corners: 5
set up to SLS: 6
SLS-~7
Permute/correct layers: ~18
LEE ~17

Total: ~60.

It goes quite nicely until we get to permutation and LEE. However, these are mostly the same R2 and M2 moves repeated over and over again with the other hand free to move the U and D faces. Once I've completely finished with SLS I might try to create permutation algs that use mostly quarter turns as opposed to the half turns used on a SQ-1


----------



## Berd (Jul 24, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> SQTM (this is informed estimation so don't take it as fact just yet)
> EoEdge+1: 7
> corners: 5
> set up to SLS: 6
> ...


You could try adapting some PBL algs from 2x2!


----------



## 2180161 (Jul 27, 2015)

essentially the same thing as this: https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Orient_First

However, I do think, that yours i superior, because of EO being the first step, and then CO, these are almost the same method.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 29, 2015)

So, basic variation of the SSC method I'm going to call SSC-M (SSC-Misoriented- the original will be refered to as SSC-Oriented). It will use a different, slightly less restricted subset of SLS which does not have to preserve edge orientation (although it will have the same required number of algs) which I will henceforth refer to as SLS-M.

NOTE: bear in mind that this is still just an idea and has not been fully fleshed out yet.

1) Form 3/4 of the e-slice (as in SSC-O but it does not have to orient edges)
2) Orient 3 d-corners.
3) set up to SLS-M
4) SLS-M
5) Permute corners

From here there are two options:

First option: orient all edges and proceed with LEE as in SSC-O

Second option: Solve the DR and DL edges and proceed as per LSE.


This variant might be useful as it would provide a better lookahead for the first few steps (in fact the first two steps could even be done simultaneously- this could make it essentially a less strict PCMS that uses SLS as opposed to CMLL or WV etc) and SLS-M would have a lower move count than SLS-O (although it would likely not be a significant reduction but the setup would be shorter as well in SQTM)

However, orienting all the edges later in the solve may be less move count efficient than the EoEdge at the start of SSC-O and SLS-M would have more memorising as the additional orientation that the edge could be placed in could slow down recognition time.

So, all in all, this variation would improve the start of the solve by way of improved lookahead and slightly lower move count at the cost of some efficiency and recognition at the end of the solve.


----------



## 2180161 (Jul 29, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> So, basic variation of the SSC method I'm going to call SSC-M (SSC-Misoriented- the original will be refered to as SSC-Oriented). It will use a different, slightly less restricted subset of SLS which does not have to preserve edge orientation (although it will have the same required number of algs) which I will henceforth refer to as SLS-M.
> 
> NOTE: bear in mind that this is still just an idea and has not been fully fleshed out yet.
> 
> ...



I realize it may not be as efficient, but what about finishing F2L and performing ELL? More algs, but faster ( I think anyway)


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 29, 2015)

2180161 said:


> I realize it may not be as efficient, but what about finishing F2L and performing ELL? More algs, but faster ( I think anyway)



It's a nice idea that I looked at one point (when I was transitioning from Beginners to Roux) but I eventually came to the conclusion that it would take more moves to place all the D-edges than to place RU/LU and RD/LD. In addition, the ELL takes more moves than the L4E used in roux

So I would conclude that while less efficient it could be a good alternative for a CFCE, CFOP or ZZ/ZB user who is a much faster turner when doing an alg and ends up faster with the higher move count than the lower move count intuitive LSE/LEE approach.


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 11, 2015)

I've been playing around and have decided to slightly change how the method is done by combining a couple of steps and also adding an alg. SLS will probably be finished by this time next week (I haven't been able to work on it because I've been away from home for the last month)

1) solve Eo Edge
2) solve the +1 edge at the same time as orienting the F3C (first 3 corners (Still don't solve the last e-slice piece)
3) Set-up/SLS
4) PBL - new alg for the opposite/adjacent swap (ie. The worst case)


Spoiler



R U R2 U R' U R2 U' R U' R2 U' R' (16q*, 13f, 13s)
R U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R U R' U' R2 (16q*, 13f, 13s)
R U' R' U' R2 U2 R U' R U R' U R2 (16q*, 13f, 13s)
R2 U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R U' R U R' (16q*, 13f, 13s)
R2 U R' U R U' R U2 R2 U' R' U' R (16q*, 13f, 13s)
R2 U' R U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R U R' (16q*, 13f, 13s)
R2 U' R' U R U R2 U2 R' U R' U' R (16q*, 13f, 13s)
R' U R U R2 U2 R' U R' U' R U' R2 (16q*, 13f, 13s)
R' U R U' R U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R2 (16q*, 13f, 13s)
R' U' R2 U' R U' R2 U R' U R2 U R (16q*, 13f, 13s)


Thanks to Renslay for these 
5) LEE (either my LSE or L5E approach or 2180161's ELL)


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 18, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> *SLS (Shadowslice Last Slot) *
> Number of algs: 23 (projected, does not include intuitive set up)
> Average moves: 5.00 (so far using the cases that I like the most- the ones in *Bold* (Number calculated in ATM)
> 
> ...


*

SLS is now finally finished! 

Above is the complete list that I have generated*


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 27, 2015)

This increases the alg count, but why not make it so that you could use TOLL (basically TCLL, but CP is not required) So the steps would follow. EOEdge+1 D-corners, final E-slice edge and corner (corner can be misoriented), TOLL, CP, LEE. I dont know about move-count overall, but could help out with people who have issues with WV recognition, or can't do setups for WV very well.


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 27, 2015)

2180161 said:


> This increases the alg count, but why not make it so that you could use TOLL (basically TCLL, but CP is not required) So the steps would follow. EOEdge+1 D-corners, final E-slice edge and corner (corner can be misoriented), TOLL, CP, LEE. I dont know about move-count overall, but could help out with people who have issues with WV recognition, or can't do setups for WV very well.



Well, I still think SLS is better because even with set up it averages <10 moves (STM) which is by itself much fewer than the TOLL (and with this stat I'm not even including the set up for a pair or even pseudo pair as the case may be)- believe me, I checked the algs- that's why I specifically say not to solve the FR edge in that step. In addition, SLS set up is very easy to explain, even to a beginner- find last edge, bring to D-layer (just track it and you won't even have to find it), AUF, insert into correct slot in U-layer (each is listed in the alg set I posted). Basically, (AUF M2 if in upper layer, AUD if in D-layer) AUF, M2, AUF, alg plus the recognition is no harder than TCOLL


----------



## sqAree (Jan 21, 2016)

Does anyone use SSC for speedsolving actually?
Also, how does it compare to Roux in terms of efficiency and recognition?


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 21, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Does anyone use SSC for speedsolving actually?
> Also, how does it compare to Roux in terms of efficiency and recognition?



Well, I don't know of anyone using SSC-O as a main method (I use a slightly adapted form of it just for fun) the recognition is about the same as roux all things considered though the first and second steps are slightly more difficult for this variant.

SSC-M is essentially the same as ECE and crafto is currently trying to get fast with that (I will try to get fast with SSC-O once my Roux times are a bit better).

Tbh, it's too new a method still for all of the aspects of it to be known quite yet.


----------



## sqAree (Jan 21, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Well, I don't know of anyone using SSC-O as a main method (I use a slightly adapted form of it just for fun) the recognition is about the same as roux all things considered though the first and second steps are slightly more difficult for this variant.
> 
> SSC-M is essentially the same as ECE and crafto is currently trying to get fast with that (I will try to get fast with SSC-O once my Roux times are a bit better).
> 
> Tbh, it's too new a method still for all of the aspects of it to be known quite yet.



Alright, thank you.
I consider learning it (SSC-O), that's why I ask. I wouldn't really use it as my main method because I want to stick to cfop but I have to learn WV anyway for that.
I think this method is way cooler than Roux tbh.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Mar 25, 2016)

Is there a video tutorial or something? This method seems cool but I'm confused on 80% of th directions (probably my fault)


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 25, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Is there a video tutorial or something? This method seems cool but I'm confused on 80% of th directions (probably my fault)



I'm working on it. Probably nothing until after exams though. :/ What are you confused on? The Eo edge+1 is similar to ZZ sp the Eoline tutorials will work.

If you want to you could also look up HTA as this method is pretty similar to that. There's also the wiki page on it if that is any help: [wiki]SSC (Shadowslice Snow Columns)[/wiki]


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Mar 25, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> I'm working on it. Probably nothing until after exams though. :/ What are you confused on? The Eo edge+1 is similar to ZZ sp the Eoline tutorials will work.
> 
> If you want to you could also look up HTA as this method is pretty similar to that. There's also the wiki page on it if that is any help: [wiki]SSC (Shadowslice Snow Columns)[/wiki]



After reading it over a few times and reading the wiki, I think I get it now, but a video would still help (it always does). Thanks, nice method!


----------



## Berd (Mar 26, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> After reading it over a few times and reading the wiki, I think I get it now, but a video would still help (it always does). Thanks, nice method!


I can show the method in a video if you want?


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Mar 26, 2016)

Berd said:


> I can show the method in a video if you want?



I believe I have it now, just took me some time. Step 3 is the only one I don't know how to do (probably because I haven't solved my square-1 yet), so I just used an alg from Zagorec. I'll learn it eventually.


----------



## Berd (Mar 26, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> I believe I have it now, just took me some time. Step 3 is the only one I don't know how to do (probably because I haven't solved my square-1 yet), so I just used an alg from Zagorec. I'll learn it eventually.


Awesome!


----------



## sqAree (Mar 26, 2016)

For Corner Permutation in step 3:

adj top right: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
adj bottom right: R' U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R2
adj top front&bot front:	R2 U' R2 (U D) R2 D' R2
diag top: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
diag bottom: [R2 (U D) R2 D]*3
double diag: R2 (U D') R2 (U D) R2 U2 R2
top diag, bot right adj:	(R2 U' R2 U) (R2 U' R2 U') R2 U2 R2
top right adj, bot diag:	(R2 D' R2 D) (R2 D' R2 D') R2 D2 R2

But before that you have to bring the corners in their respective layer. Pretty intuitive, one doesn't need the square-1 stuff for that.
Doing all step 3 in one alg sounds nice and could be done intuitively but I guess recognition wouldn't be that great.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Mar 26, 2016)

> Doing all step 3 in one alg sounds nice and could be done intuitively but I guess recognition wouldn't be that great.


R2 U R2 U' R2 swap FUR with FDR. Decent recognition, keeps orientation of everything, but you have to do it an even number of times because it also swap the 2 E slice edges on R.


----------



## TyeDye (Mar 26, 2016)

Berd said:


> I can show the method in a video if you want?



I know that the other poster seemed to understand it but is it possible for you to make a video for me, please? I'm still having a lot of trouble understanding it, even with the scramble because I don't have a visual.


----------



## Berd (Mar 26, 2016)

TyeDye said:


> I know that the other poster seemed to understand it but is it possible for you to make a video for me, please? I'm still having a lot of trouble understanding it, even with the scramble because I don't have a visual.


I'll try and get round to it this easter break!


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 26, 2016)

Berd said:


> I'll try and get round to it this easter break!



Which variant?


----------



## Berd (Mar 26, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Which variant?


That's what I need you for


----------



## TyeDye (Mar 26, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Which variant?



Can you do the one with the orientation. I think you called it SLS-O. If you want, I'd be interested in the misoriented one as well, but if you could start with the oriented one, that would help a lot


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Mar 26, 2016)

Can I do a video on this and some your other methods for YouTube? I like them.


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 26, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Can I do a video on this and some your other methods for YouTube? I like them.


Sure that'd be great 

They're fairly complex though so be warned


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Mar 27, 2016)

http://youtu.be/KeLoHqZInWs
First cubing video, they'll get better (I hope).


----------



## TyeDye (Mar 27, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> http://youtu.be/KeLoHqZInWs
> First cubing video, they'll get better (I hope).



Thank you so much! It all makes sense now. This method is very interesting and fun. It combines many different aspects of other methods into one. Sort of a semi-belt method, with elements of winter variation, roux, edge orientation, and even square one. This is an awesome method and I applaud you shadowslice


----------



## sqAree (Apr 10, 2016)

I propose a slight variation of SSC. Let's have a look at this example solve:

F' L D' B' D2 F //EO + line
R2 //separate RB/RG
U' R2 // RB pair
U2 D R // RG pair
D' R // CO = 2001 on U/D
U' D2 R // CO + belt
D' R2 D R2 // CTL
U' R2 D' R2 D R2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 R2 //CPBL
D2 //DLDR
M2 U2 M2 U //ULUR
D2 M' D2 M //M perm

39 ATM

Steps 3 and 4 are the same as in the original method although I'm pretty sure we can make use of a wider variety of algs for CPBL to influence LEE during that step.
Instead of EO + 3 edges followed by orienting 3 corners on D, setup and do WV/SLS I propose doing only the EOline (on left) as the first step (which is easier to see in inspection and has less moves) and then solve the remaining 2 edges of the belt and CO of both layers in one intuitive step. I believe the latter can always be done in 10 moves ATM but will take significantly less moves in most of the cases. With the first step being a bit simpler it's maybe possible to predict the location of the unsolved belt edges as well as CO on D so recognition would be fine (only required to look at U).
I'm not yet sure if that step can be performed fast using the intuitive way. I basically observed that by using SLS we always break up the 3rd belt edge anyway and that the algs finish in the same manner all the time so we can save a lot of moves by not putting it in the first place.
As for how to perform that intuitive step, we would first of all separate the two edges into the U and D layers and then manipulate the CO (in relation to those edges) in both layers by setup <U,D> followed by <R>. Directly before solving belt and CO there is always a pretty easily recognizable pattern, that is, by starting from the edge and going clockwise: ccw, solved, solved, cw (hence CO = 2001 in the comments of the example solve by assigning numbers modulo 3 to the respective corner orientation).
So this comes down to the quest of getting this pattern in 6 moves ATM. For now I'm not able to figure it out fast but I suspect we can find some tricks, orders and standard cases similar to how LSE is solved in Roux nowadays.

My example solve has almost the worst case for the first two steps and yet only 17 moves as opposed to the projected movecount of 23 for the original method.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 10, 2016)

sqAree said:


> I propose a slight variation of SSC. Let's have a look at this example solve:
> 
> F' L D' B' D2 F //EO + line
> R2 //separate RB/RG
> ...


l U' R D2 R' U l' //CPBL
U' R2 D R2 D' R2 D R2 D' R2 //different CPBL

Dunno after that. I initially wrote this method off, but some variation of it might have potential with some more tricks like different CPBL algs which affect E-slice. I think permuting some of E layer at the end (which means as long as belt edges are in the belt and oriented you don't need to permute them at first) along with PBL tricks could be worth looking into, would need some work though.

I've been working on some L6C algs for sq-1 recently (DFL/DBL solved -> solve rest without separating first). Can cross-post if there's interest when I'm posting to a sq-1 thread.


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 10, 2016)

sqAree said:


> I propose a slight variation of SSC. Let's have a look at this example solve:
> 
> F' L D' B' D2 F //EO + line
> R2 //separate RB/RG
> ...



This looks great! I applaud you!  It could even push the method to sub-40 ATM consistently (which would be insane cause no blocks)- we just need to get it fast. It may also mean that the method only needs 4 algs though I think we may be better of working out better ways to do CPBL for various LEE- I have a few thoughts: getting opposite colour bars and stuff like that. I'll elaborate in the morning. Crafto's EZD isn't bad either so perhaps we could seperate edges while doing CP or something like that.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 11, 2016)

sqAree said:


> I propose a slight variation of SSC. Let's have a look at this example solve:
> 
> F' L D' B' D2 F //EO + line
> R2 //separate RB/RG
> ...


Please make this a good method, I need a new main method badly... Looks good so far


----------



## sqAree (Apr 11, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> l U' R D2 R' U l' //CPBL
> U' R2 D R2 D' R2 D R2 D' R2 //different CPBL
> 
> Dunno after that. I initially wrote this method off, but some variation of it might have potential with some more tricks like different CPBL algs which affect E-slice. I think permuting some of E layer at the end (which means as long as belt edges are in the belt and oriented you don't need to permute them at first) along with PBL tricks could be worth looking into, would need some work though.



Interesting idea. There is this alg R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 that repairs the E-slice in your second case and preserves ULUR. 5 additional moves so not sure it's worth in the end.



shadowslice e said:


> This looks great! I applaud you!  It could even push the method to sub-40 ATM consistently (which would be insane cause no blocks)- we just need to get it fast. It may also mean that the method only needs 4 algs though I think we may be better of working out better ways to do CPBL for various LEE- I have a few thoughts: getting opposite colour bars and stuff like that. I'll elaborate in the morning. Crafto's EZD isn't bad either so perhaps we could seperate edges while doing CP or something like that.



Nice to hear that from the inventor of SSC himself!
I was actually working on it a few weeks ago but had to stop due to an internship and now that I lost focus a bit I decided to post what I had so far. I started analyzing the patterns that occur one step before the 2001 but didn't find anything fast to visually recognize, although there are not many cases. If someone is successful here it would be a major breakthrough as the solver would only need 2 or 4 moves ATM to reach that pattern which I believe is possible with just a bit of training.
Then there was the approach to build pairs as I did in my example solve (pairs like you use to setup for WV in the original variant) and extend them to triples (2 and 1 of CO) but I encountered some cases where that strategy didn't work out (or needed more than 8 moves).
My last attempt was to reduce the cube state in that step to a simplified mathematical system just consisting of 8 numbers (modulo 3) describing the CO state and analyze what certain "allowed" operations (R2, R, R') do (because <U,D> stuff doesn't affect it) but it was too complicated to do in a speedsolve I guess.

That's why I'm not yet entirely convinced of my idea. The best I could think of would be a tree diagram for certain classes of cases indicating how to reach the next step (as in Roux LSE EO step) which would be great but a huge task to create in the first place.

As for CPBL tricks let's examine those two solves of the same scramble (L2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U R F2 D R U' B' R' B L' F):

y' U' R F B L B' //EO + line (separation of GO/GR skips)
U D' R2 U R U' D2 R D R' //CO + belt
D2 R2 U' D R2 //CTL
U D R2 U' R2 U' D' R2 U' R2 //CPBL + DLDR edges opposite
U' D' M2 D' //DLDR
U M U2 M' U M2 U //ULUR
U2 M2 U2 M2 //M perm

y' U' R F B L B' //EO + line (separation of GO/GR skips)
U D' R2 U R U' D2 R D R' //CO + belt
D2 R2 U' D R2 //CTL
U D R2 U' R2 U D R2 D' R2 //CPBL
M2 U' M' U2 M' D M2 D' //DLDR
M2 U M' U2 M' U' M2 U' //ULUR
M U2 M U2 M2 //M perm

The first solve has 38 moves ATM using an alternative CPBL alg that sets up DL/DR edges as opposite.
The second solve uses my standard CPBL alg and has 46 moves ATM (I suspect it's mostly due to me not being good at LSE/LEE generally but I think the difference is noticeable especially as both CPBL algs have the same length). I don't think a lot of alternatives for each alg are required for this simple improvement. Even if there were 5 for each it would still only be 40 algs but I suspect 2 per case are sufficient.

Maybe I will generate those algs tomorrow and try to find something for recognition. Also looking forward to what you will find. 

Oh, and I forgot to mention that the two missing belt edges are totally interchangeable for my step 2 (as the last move is never R2 we can decide whether to finish with R or R' depending on which edge is where) which is nice because the solver doesn't have to keep track of that information in inspection / until the very end of CO+belt.


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 11, 2016)

Just to summarise the current form of SSC-O which seems to be quite nice:

1) EoEdge (7/7)
2) orient corners and place L2E (8/15)
3) CTL (5/20)
4) CPETL (10/30)
5) EPBL (7/37)

Total alg count: 60 or 72 though many could be considered intuitive. Especially CPETL and about half will be inverses which remain pretty ergonomic so maybe around 40 need to be learned.
(48 for CPETL I believe though many will be intuitive and inverse/mirrors.)
Potentially more for CTL though if you want to learn that. You could also learn CETL and have about the same number of algs in total I believe.
12 or 24 for EPBL depending on whether you want to do M2 U2 M2 or not though this could quite easily cancel as well.

Comments: lookahead could be very good after EoLine as all the steps can be predicted during the last few steps of the previous method. Ergonomically, it is quite nice as the moves are mostly <R,U,D> with the occasional <R,U,F> alg and an <M,U,D> last step. In addition, moves may be more easily cancelled in a lot of the steps (especially 2->3 and 3->4 due to the movesets being similar and often both starting with R moves).


To do list:
Create a way of doing step 2c nice and easily
Gen full set of algs for CPETL
Sub-15


----------



## sqAree (Apr 11, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Just to summarise the current form of SSC-O which seems to be quite nice:
> 
> 1) EoEdge (7/7)
> 2) orient corners and place L2E (8/15)
> ...



So CPETL solves CP on both layers and brings the edges into their respective layer at the same time?


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 11, 2016)

sqAree said:


> So CPETL solves CP on both layers and brings the edges into their respective layer at the same time?


Yep: basically turns the <R2, L2, F2, B2, U, D, M2, S2, y> group into <M2, U, D>


----------



## bren077s (Apr 12, 2016)

So quick question. If I want to learn this method, would you suggest that I start by learning the variation that is in the first post, or one of the later variations that you talked about in the thread? If a later variant, which one?


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 12, 2016)

For now, I would recommend doing it like this:
1) EoEdge+1
2) Orient 3 D corners
3) create and insert final pair
4) OCLL
5) CTL
6) CPBL
7) LEE however you want

Then learn WV or SLS
Try to orient corners while doing EO

By the time you've mastered that, we may have finished the modified step 2 and genned the CPETL+ EPBL algs


----------



## bren077s (Apr 12, 2016)

What does CTL and CPBL stand for? Also, do you have a link to those algorithms?


----------



## sqAree (Apr 12, 2016)

bren077s said:


> What does CTL and CPBL stand for? Also, do you have a link to those algorithms?



CTL = corners to layers
You basically put the according corners to the top resp. bot face of the cube. You don't really need algs for that, at least I strongly recommend solving this intuitively using U, D and R2 moves.

CPBL = corner permutation of both layers
Now that the corners are in their respective layer you permute the corners top and bot in one step.
I use these algs:
adj top right: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
adj bottom right: R' U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R2
adj top front&bot front: R2 U' R2 (U D) R2 D' R2
diag top: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
diag bottom: [R2 (U D) R2 D]*3
double diag: R2 (U D') R2 (U D) R2 U2 R2
top diag, bot right adj: (R2 U' R2 U) (R2 U' R2 U') R2 U2 R2
top right adj, bot diag: (R2 D' R2 D) (R2 D' R2 D') R2 D2 R2
adj = adjacent, diag = diagonal, just refers to the unsolved corners.


----------



## TyeDye (Apr 13, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> 2) Orient corners:
> . 2a) Orient 3 corners on the d-face (any 3: it doesn't matter)
> . 5 moves, 0 algs
> . 2b*) Pair the remaining e slice edge on the U layer- basically, set up a pair that would occur in WV but the colours do not have to match as they would in WV (this is probably the hardest thing to get your head around).
> ...





Spoiler



I can't find the images of the Corner Orientation for the SLS algorithms. Can you find another site that has the images on them?


----------



## sqAree (Apr 13, 2016)

TyeDye said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the images of the Corner Orientation for the SLS algorithms. Can you find another site that has the images on them?



Did you use the correct link?
http://absolutemind.pagesperso-orange.fr/f2ll-angl.htm

This one works for me. But in any case some images are missing and they are not entirely ordered iirc, so here we go with full SLS:

http://imgur.com/fAT4gh1 (I hope the images are self-explanatory)


----------



## bren077s (Apr 13, 2016)

sqAree said:


> CTL = corners to layers
> You basically put the according corners to the top resp. bot face of the cube. You don't really need algs for that, at least I strongly recommend solving this intuitively using U, D and R2 moves.
> 
> CPBL = corner permutation of both layers
> ...


Thanks for all of the information. This method looks pretty cool and pretty unique.


----------



## bren077s (Apr 13, 2016)

So, I know this method is new and still needs developing, but I was wondering what the best times you guys have gotten so far with this method? It would be nice if you also included what your pb is and what method you got your pb with.


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 13, 2016)

bren077s said:


> So, I know this method is new and still needs developing, but I was wondering what the best times you guys have gotten so far with this method? It would be nice if you also included what your pb is and what method you got your pb with.



My pb is 11.xx with an average of around 18 with not much practise tbh using the vanilla SSC-O (EoEdge+1+3 corners, SLS/WV, CPBL, LEE) I also don't know full WV/SLS so sometimes I just insert and so OCLL.

I still think that the SSC variant I did above is better though.


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 14, 2016)

CO step:
1) separate edges (or at least make sure they aren't adjacent)
2) form a 1x1x3 "column" for the D edge and put in DL
3) 1x1x2 for U
4) OL5C (orient last 5 corners: can learn algs if you want- I think there are 16 cases but you only need about 10 algs. They're about 4 or 5 moves on average I think, basically the same as 2-gen guimond algs)
5) finish CO by stuff


----------



## sqAree (Apr 14, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> CO step:
> 1) separate edges (or at least make sure they aren't adjacent)
> 2) form a 1x1x3 "column" for the D edge and put in DL
> 3) 1x1x2 for U
> ...



Can you give 1-2 example solves for this approach? I think it's close to what I had on my mind but not the most efficient that is possible.


----------



## sqAree (Apr 15, 2016)

Example: L2 D B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U R F U L' B2 L F' D2 B' R'

B2 U' L2 B L' //EO + line
R' // separate edges + RG pair
U2 R2 D// RB triple
R U R2 // OL5C
U D2 R' // CO + belt

Step 2 is 10 moves HTM and 9 moves ATM.

Compare with this:

B2 U' L2 B L' //EO + line
U R2 //RB triple
U D //place DL
R //RG pair
U' R2 //OL5C
U D2 R' //CO + belt

10 moves HTM and 8 moves ATM.

In the first example solve we even get a 1x1x2 skip for U. The second example doesn't really use your approach as the RG edge is hidden in the belt slots until the end.
But I admit there is only a slight difference. I think one can learn your 5 steps and once mastered try to find other ways to deal with certain cases. There will probably be lots of skips and cancellations also. Overall, well done.

Now, my question is how do we generate the algs for CPETL and EPBL? I especially don't want to see S moves in those algs.
But I think even with the original idea of just CPBL --> LEE it's very efficient (and as I pointed out one can always learn a few more CPBL algs to influence LEE). With that I finally decided to try to get fast with SSC now.

I can gen the OL5C algs if you want to.


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 15, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Example: L2 D B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U R F U L' B2 L F' D2 B' R'
> 
> B2 U' L2 B L' //EO + line
> R' // separate edges + RG pair
> ...


Yeah that's exactly what I meant and thanks!  regarding skips, you actually have a high skip chance (5/9 for 1x1x2, same that one corner will be oriented for the 1x1x3 and a 1/9 chance it will already be done and almost guarenteed that it will be less than 2 moves away.)



> Now, my question is how do we generate the algs for CPETL and EPBL? I especially don't want to see S moves in those algs.
> But I think even with the original idea of just CPBL --> LEE it's very efficient (and as I pointed out one can always learn a few more CPBL algs to influence LEE). With that I finally decided to try to get fast with SSC now.


Well, I can gen the algs if you want using cube explorer this weekend (fingers crossed). They'll probably be quite intuitive half the time anyway though.



> I can gen the OL5C algs if you want to.


that would be great especially if you could match up the cases to algs. Most of them will also likely be guimond algs with a rotation.


----------



## sqAree (Apr 15, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Well, I can gen the algs if you want using cube explorer this weekend (fingers crossed). They'll probably be quite intuitive half the time anyway though.
> 
> 
> that would be great especially if you could match up the cases to algs. Most of them will also likely be guimond algs with a rotation.



How to tell Cube Explorer to not use S/E moves?

I think it's 81 cases with ~1/3 being mirrors?


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 15, 2016)

sqAree said:


> How to tell Cube Explorer to not use S/E moves?
> 
> I think it's 81 cases with ~1/3 being mirrors?



You don't

Just ignore any solutions like that if they come up.

For the step 2 algs, I think there are 16 individual cases that need something like 10 algs


----------



## sqAree (Apr 15, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> You don't
> 
> Just ignore any solutions like that if they come up.
> 
> For the step 2 algs, I think there are 16 individual cases that need something like 10 algs



Good luck then, when I tried there was always some S.

For step 2, we assume one edge is already in DL with the two adjacent corners "correctly" oriented and a pair in U. As we can freely AUF there are 3 corners in U with arbitrary orientation and the FRD one (for recognition we don't have to look at BDR), makes 3^4=81 imo.
I know there are two possible way to build a pair in U, so in 1/3 of the cases we have the second type of pair and can use a mirror.
I think I just overlook something but if it's indeed that many cases I'm not sure it's worth.
Recognition is nice though, and the algs I found so far tend to have less moves than 5 if we don't count pre-AUFs.


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 15, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Good luck then, when I tried there was always some S.
> 
> For step 2, we assume one edge is already in DL with the two adjacent corners "correctly" oriented and a pair in U. As we can freely AUF there are 3 corners in U with arbitrary orientation and the FRD one (for recognition we don't have to look at BDR), makes 3^4=81 imo.
> I know there are two possible way to build a pair in U, so in 1/3 of the cases we have the second type of pair and can use a mirror.
> ...



If you take the cube and rotate so R is on top, you get what is essentially a last slot case meaning that there can't be any more cases than, for example, Winter variation which has 27 iirc. However, it must be lower than this as WV has to play around a pair. I think this means in total there are 23 cases. However, we need fewer algs than this as you can freely ARF (adjustment of right face) to get cases which mean that you can orient all corners so they are facing F/B as opposed to U/D if the alg is nicer and just ARF back.


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 15, 2016)

CPETL algs. I'll be updating this as I gen the algs and will try to add a few options for each case. Later I'll porbably change them all to <R,U,r>


Spoiler: Corners solved



1/1, both on front.
M F2 M'
M' U2 M
2/2, adj/adj. F/R
R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2
2/2, Adj/Opp, F/R, F/B

2/2 Opp/Opp
M2 U M2
3/3 L/F/R, L/F/R
M' U2 M' U D' M2
4/4
M2 U D' M2


----------



## sqAree (Apr 19, 2016)

OL5C algs:

http://imgur.com/FoUYLWg

The images show the *R *face with the top-left corner being RFU. Circles are oriented corners, otherwise CO is indicated by the bars. All of that in respect to the R face, i.e. the circle means the U/D color is pointing to the right.
We assume one of the belt edges in DL with two adjacent accordingly oriented corners and the other belt edge in UF forming a pair with UFL.
Not counting pre-ARFs (adjust R face) the OL5C algs have an average of ~3.9 moves ATM or 4.1 moves HTM.
For recognition it's not needed to look at ULB.
You can also build the pair in U mirrored, in that case just place the edge in UB. It's really easy to mirror those algs, just invert the single moves.


----------



## crafto22 (Apr 20, 2016)

Okay this seems super cool except that I have no idea what's going on. So you do the EOLine on left thing whilst separating the remaining E-slice edges, and then I get lost. How does this work?


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 20, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> Okay this seems super cool except that I have no idea what's going on. So you do the EOLine on left thing whilst separating the remaining E-slice edges, and then I get lost. How does this work?


I have a video tutorial on the method, can be found somewhere earlier in the thread (or just search the method in YouTube).


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 20, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> Okay this seems super cool except that I have no idea what's going on. So you do the EOLine on left thing whilst separating the remaining E-slice edges, and then I get lost. How does this work?



1) EoEdge
2a) separate FR and BR
2b) Form a 1x1x3 "triplet" with one of the edges
2c) Form a 1x1x2 "pair" with the other one
2d)O5C
2e) finish.

It looks a lot more cumbersome than it actually is because you can combine steps 1&2a, 2b&2c and 2d and 2e quite easily and you get a lot of skips
Example:
Scramble: L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L D2 L' D2 U2 F2 D' L2 F R' U2 L' U F' U' B'
R' B U' F' L D L'// EoEdge (7/7)
U2//pair+triplet (1/8)
R D R' D' R'// O5C (5/13)
(U' D2) (R/R')// Finish (2/15)

I'll admit I was slightly lucky with the pair/triplet but I did influence 1 corner of the triplet and the others were a 1 in 9 chance of skipping. It was also one of the ever so slightly longer O5C algs too.

A couple more example solves from sqAree just to show the movecount wasn't a total fluke:


sqAree said:


> Example: L2 D B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U R F U L' B2 L F' D2 B' R'
> 
> B2 U' L2 B L' //EO + line
> R' // separate edges + RG pair
> ...


----------



## TyeDye (Apr 20, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> I have a video tutorial on the method, can be found somewhere earlier in the thread (or just search the method in YouTube).


Yeah, I understood your version as well, which I'm pretty sure was the absolute basic version of SSC but, I'm pretty sure that this method has changed like six times and I get more and more confused each time.


----------



## TyeDye (Apr 20, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> 1) EoEdge
> 2a) separate FR and BR
> 2b) Form a 1x1x3 "triplet" with one of the edges
> 2c) Form a 1x1x2 "pair" with the other one
> ...


Also, a lot of the posts have a lot of confusing abbreviations and the original solves are still unsolvable and most of the examples aren't explained very well and combine steps so I can't get any idea of what the individual steps are


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 20, 2016)

TyeDye said:


> Also, a lot of the posts have a lot of confusing abbreviations and the original solves are still unsolvable and most of the examples are explained and combine steps so I can't get any idea of what the individual steps are



In plain English, the current steps are (assuming green on front, white on top)
1) Orient edges and place the Front-left (orange/green) and Back left (orange/blue) edges

2a) separate the front right (green/red) and back right (blue/red) edges (ie place either the front right (green/red) edge in the U layer and the back right (blue/red) in the D layer or vice versa)
2b) create a "triplet" (a 1x1x3 or column) using the edge in the D-layer (technically a pseudo triplet) of pieces so that if the edge in in the Down Left potition, there would be a white or yellow sticker in the front down left position and a yellow or white sticker in the back down left position. Place this in the down left slot.
2c) create another similar pseudopair (not triplet: this one is a 1x1x2) using the remaining e-slice edge in the U-layer. Place this in the front up slot with the yellowor white sticker on the corner facing to the left (ie being in the left-up-front position).
2d) Look at the right side to determine the O5C (orient 5 corners) case and execute the alg
2e) bring the unsolved e-slice edges to RU and RD using only U and D moves then do an R or R' to solve them.

3) separate the corners: make sure white corners are facing up and yellow corners are facing down. This is similar to the first step of Vandenburgh on square one. You can learn algorithms for it if you want.
4) permute (solve in relation to each other) the corners while separating the edges (so yellow edges face down and white edges face up): this has 48 algorithms and can all be learnt.
5) EZD: permute all of the edges so the cube is completely solved.


----------



## TyeDye (Apr 20, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> In plain English, the current steps are (assuming green on front, white on top)
> 1) Orient edges and place the Front-left (orange/green) and Back left (orange/blue) edges
> 
> 2a) separate the front right (green/red) and back right (blue/red) edges (ie place either the front right (green/red) edge in the U layer and the back right (blue/red) in the D layer or vice versa)
> ...


Thank you, this makes a lot more sense


----------



## crafto22 (Apr 21, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> In plain English, the current steps are (assuming green on front, white on top)
> 1) Orient edges and place the Front-left (orange/green) and Back left (orange/blue) edges
> 
> 2a) separate the front right (green/red) and back right (blue/red) edges (ie place either the front right (green/red) edge in the U layer and the back right (blue/red) in the D layer or vice versa)
> ...


Okay thanks this makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## crafto22 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey guys, here are most of the EZD algs I use, I'm finishing up the list right now:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EHGcr92ksjRZflXDwgBwhA8o04mrGoJShV3bYLzY-gI/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## crafto22 (Apr 21, 2016)

So am I doing this right?
Scramble: U F' B' D' F' R' U2 D F R2 D2 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 U R2 L2
z2 // inspection
R F x M D2 U F' L' F2 // EOLine (8/8)
R2 // Separation (1/9)
U2 R' D2 R2 D // Column things (5/14)
U' R2 // OL5C (2/16)
U' D2 R' // CO + Belt (3/19)
L2 D L2 D R2 // Corner separation (5/24)
some CPETL alg // (~13/37)
M2 U' D' M2 U M2 U D' M2 // A random EZD alg (9/46)

So yeah this method seems really nice but I feel like there's a better way to finish the solve. Notice how we solved up to corner separation with 24 moves, then it takes 22 moves just to finish. This doesn't seem as efficient as it could be.

EDIT: Wouldn't solving CP + DL and DR then go into L6EP be more efficient? That would be like roughly 18 moves, which is about 4 or 5 moves less than doing CPETL then EZD


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 21, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> So am I doing this right?
> Scramble: U F' B' D' F' R' U2 D F R2 D2 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 U R2 L2
> z2 // inspection
> R F x M D2 U F' L' F2 // EOLine (8/8)
> ...


Yep 


> so yeah this method seems really nice but I feel like there's a better way to finish the solve. Notice how we solved up to corner separation with 24 moves, then it takes 22 moves just to finish. This doesn't seem as efficient as it could be.
> 
> EDIT: Wouldn't solving CP + DL and DR then go into L6EP be more efficient? That would be like roughly 18 moves, which is about 4 or 5 moves less than doing CPETL then EZD



That does seem nice but I just feel like it would be hard to recognise the cases. It's definately worth having a look though.


----------



## crafto22 (Apr 22, 2016)

Guys, I think I have an idea to make this more efficient and better for the last few steps. Instead of doing belt + CO then CTL, then CPETL, then EPBL, which ends up being about 21 + 5 + 12 + 11 = 49 or so, why don't we do this:

1. Belt + CO (20 moves)
2. Solve FB in the bottom-left (3 or 4 moves)
3. CP + FD + BD (5 or 6 moves)
4. L11P, which would have 45 cases (~11 moves)

Total: 39 STM


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 22, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> Guys, I think I have an idea to make this more efficient and better for the last few steps. Instead of doing belt + CO then CTL, then CPETL, then EPBL, which ends up being about 21 + 5 + 12 + 11 = 49 or so, why don't we do this:
> 
> 1. Belt + CO (20 moves)
> 2. Solve FB in the bottom-left (3 or 4 moves)
> ...



What do you mean by CP? Like actual CP? Because that it think would be hard to recognise and probably would need algs to do efficiently.

I would be good with doing CTL+FD+BD but the recognition foe the last step could be messy (though definately doable) so a system may need to be created or some way to semi-predict the case.


----------



## Shiv3r (May 5, 2016)

so who wants to finish up the alg set that crafto22 posted?


----------



## adimare (May 5, 2016)

None of the example solves from the OP work.


----------



## sqAree (May 5, 2016)

adimare said:


> None of the example solves from the OP work.





shadowslice e said:


> scramble: B2 L D2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 L B2 R' B2 R' B2 D' F2 U R2 U L' R2 F2
> Solution: L B2 L U D' R' (orient edges + 3 E layer edges + orient 3 D corners)
> D2 R U2 R' (set up WV)
> U' L' U R U' R' L (WV)
> ...



At least this one works for me. Haven't checked the others.


----------



## adimare (May 5, 2016)

You're right, one works, must have deleted something by accident when copy/pasting everything to alg.cubing.net.

Here are the other 2:
x2 //(in inspection)
(B' R D' R' F L D') //- EoLine/Edge
z //(because I'm not used to making an EoEdge yet)
R //(3rd edge)
D R2 //(3d corners)
M2 U2 M2 //(setting up WV)
U2 L' U2 R U' R' U2 L //(Fingertrick friendly WV http://www.cubewhiz.com/wv.php)
U R2 (D2 U') R2 //(corners to edges)
D' R2 (U D') R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 //(corner permutation- worst case http://www.cubezone.be/square1step4.html )
U M U2 M' D' //(LD and RD)
M2 U2 M' U2 M' //(UL and UR)
U M' U2 M'

z2 // Inspection
F' R' D' // EoEdge
z D2 R // 3rd e-slice piece
U R2 D // 3 corners
M2 U M2 // set up to SLS (Shadowslice Last Slot- new last slot- details below)
U2 R U R // SLS
U' R2 D R2 D' R2 U2 R2 // CTL (Corners To Layers) -absolutely awful worst case.
D' R2 (U D') R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 // CPBL (Corner Permutaion of Both Layers)- worst case.
D' M2 D // LD/LR permutation
M2 U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U // LU/RU permutation- worst case
M' U2 M2 U2 M //LFE (Last Four Edges)

Neither works.


----------



## shadowslice e (May 5, 2016)

adimare said:


> You're right, one works, must have deleted something by accident when copy/pasting everything to alg.cubing.net.
> 
> Here are the other 2:
> x2 //(in inspection)
> ...



Do they work now? (sorry I can't check because my phone won't do alg.cubing.net)


----------



## adimare (May 5, 2016)

Almost, in the second one I replaced the M's with Ms in the very last line and got it to work. here are alg.cubing.net links for all three:

Solve 1

Solve 2

Solve 3


----------



## sqAree (May 5, 2016)

I plan to add some explained example solves to the wiki this weekend btw. Probably using the new CO method.


----------



## TyeDye (May 11, 2016)

adimare said:


> Almost, in the second one I replaced the M's with Ms in the very last line and got it to work. here are alg.cubing.net links for all three:
> 
> Solve 1
> 
> ...


Thank you for getting all of the solves to work! I couldn't figure out where it would go wrong when I would do it.


----------



## crafto22 (May 13, 2016)

Okay I have a new idea for a better solution after Belt + CO:

1. Solve Roux blocks whilst preserving CO, which is about 10 or 12 moves on average
2. CPETL, so permute the corners and get the D-layer edges to D, which is about 11 moves average I think
3. Solve the cube with a 7-9 move alg

So total moves is about 43 STM


----------



## Teoidus (May 13, 2016)

Are you sure solving D edges is most efficient? What about, say, solving ULUR?


----------



## crafto22 (May 13, 2016)

Teoidus said:


> Are you sure solving D edges is most efficient? What about, say, solving ULUR?


Good idea, that sounds way better.


----------



## Teoidus (May 13, 2016)

Hm. Or maybe it'd be even better to solve, say, a D edge and its opposite (so either DF and UB or DB and UF)?
That would leave pretty decent EO cases (either an arrow or a twoflip, which is always 4 moves away from arrow).
I'm just looking at this in terms of Roux LSE though, so it might not actually be themost efficient way.


----------



## sqAree (May 13, 2016)

As this is SSC we assume full EO being already done anyway, right?


----------



## crafto22 (May 13, 2016)

sqAree said:


> As this is SSC we assume full EO being already done anyway, right?


Yes, EO is already done. One would simply use PLL algs to get an easy L4E case, so the whole step could be one-looked.
So these are the steps:
1. Belt + CO
2. Roux blocks
3a. PLL alg to solve UL and UR and influence other edges
3b. M' U2 M, M U2 M' or M2 U2 M2 to solve the cube


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (May 13, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> Yes, EO is already done. One would simply use PLL algs to get an easy L4E case, so the whole step could be one-looked.
> So these are the steps:
> 1. Belt + CO
> 2. Roux blocks
> ...


Wouldn't this be easier than roux blocks, and really your whole idea in general?
1. 3/4 belt
2. Solve 3 D layer corners, then solve last corner and edge and CO with WV
3. Solve D Layer edges, insert last one while solving EO
4. PLL
1+2 can be combined to solving pairs or pseudo pairs


----------



## crafto22 (May 13, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Wouldn't this be easier than roux blocks, and really your whole idea in general?
> 1. 3/4 belt
> 2. Solve 3 D layer corners, then solve last corner and edge and CO with WV
> 3. Solve D Layer edges, insert last one while solving EO
> ...


That isn't as efficient. Also, your idea doesn't work, you forgot to include separating and permuting the corners.


----------



## sqAree (May 13, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> Yes, EO is already done. One would simply use PLL algs to get an easy L4E case, so the whole step could be one-looked.
> So these are the steps:
> 1. Belt + CO
> 2. Roux blocks
> ...



Example Solve

PLL is definitely not sufficient for this.


----------



## sqAree (May 13, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> That isn't as efficient. Also, your idea doesn't work, you forgot to include separating and permuting the corners.



He wants to solve 3 D-layer corners directly even before CO, so after inserting it with WV the corners are already separated and PLL at the end permutes them.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (May 13, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> That isn't as efficient. Also, your idea doesn't work, you forgot to include separating and permuting the corners.


you don't need to separate them and permute them, have you tried it?
Also changing it for efficiency, really just the same thing:
1. Solve 3 D CE pairs.
2. Inset last pair with a much less move and alg intensive (maybe even intuitive) WV
3. Solve remaining D edges, last one should be inserted while doing EO
4. PLL
It works fine, and is decently efficient and DEFINITELY can be made into something more.
Some things to possibly change:
1. Permute corners after WV, so you are left with EPLL
2. After WV, solve Roux Blocks and then D layer edges? Basically the same though.
3. Influence F2L each time you insert an edge.
4. Maybe add some cool Algs to do some cool things?


----------



## Teoidus (May 13, 2016)

I'm not sure ending with PLL is that great, and it seems like crafto's method (EObelt+CO, rouxblocks, CP+ULUR, Mperm) is going to be more efficient, anyway. Usually when reducing to an LSE like state solving the F2L and doing PLL is just about the least efficient way to go about it


----------



## crafto22 (May 14, 2016)

Okay here is an example solve of the latest variant of this method:

Scramble: R L2 B' L' B R2 D2 R' U' R2 B' L2 D' L2 U' R2 U D F2

z2 B L2 D' F R U2 L' // EOLine (7/7)
R' U2 // 1x1x2 + 1x1x3 (2/9)
R D2 // Setup for OL5C (2/11)
R2 D R // OL5C (3/14)
(U' D) R' // Belt + CO (2/16)
(U' D) M2 D' // First Pseudo-Roux Block (3/19)
M' U2 M U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 // Second Pseudo-Roux Block (9/28)
U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 (U D2) (11/39)

Btw, I didn't spend any time thinking about this solution, I simply did a solve then reconstructed it. The actual move count for this _speed solve_ was, yes, 39. That's pretty cool. A sub-40 STM speedmethod is unheard of, this is on the same level as something like Heise.


----------



## sqAree (May 14, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> Okay here is an example solve of the latest variant of this method:
> 
> Scramble: R L2 B' L' B R2 D2 R' U' R2 B' L2 D' L2 U' R2 U D F2
> 
> ...



But as far as I can see you got a CP skip in this solve, right?
The example solve I provided a few posts ago had 38 STM but I got an OL5C and FB skip too.


----------



## crafto22 (May 14, 2016)

sqAree said:


> But as far as I can see you got a CP skip in this solve, right?
> The example solve I provided a few posts ago had 38 STM but I got an OL5C and FB skip too.


Yes but normally an alg of similar length would solve CP and ULUR so the movecount would be similar. Plus, my SB was really inefficient.


----------



## adimare (May 14, 2016)

I don't think you can call it a sub-40 STM method because you got one sub-40 solve with it involving a skip.
That variation seems like a very cumbersome way to get to Roux LSE, why not just do Roux?
42 STM isn't unheard of, here's a reconstruction of literally the first solve I found when I searched "Alex Lau solve":

Scramble: B D L2 F L' D' L D' L2 F' U' R F2 R2 L' U2 R2 D2 R' B2
z2 D' B' M' B' r U R' F // FB
R U' R' U R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R // 2B
U' F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U' M U' M' // EO
U M' U2 M' // UR and UL
U M U2 M' // L4E


----------



## Shiv3r (May 14, 2016)

adimare said:


> I don't think you can call it a sub-40 STM method because you got one sub-40 solve with it involving a skip.
> That variation seems like a very cumbersome way to get to Roux LSE, why not just do Roux?
> 42 STM isn't unheard of, here's a reconstruction of literally the first solve I found when I searched "Alex Lau solve":
> 
> ...


youre the guy whos always belittling the roux users, why support it now?


----------



## Shiv3r (May 14, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> Okay here is an example solve of the latest variant of this method:
> 
> Scramble: R L2 B' L' B R2 D2 R' U' R2 B' L2 D' L2 U' R2 U D F2
> 
> ...


 what was the time for the solve?


----------



## adimare (May 14, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> youre the guy whos always belittling the roux users, why support it now?



You must be confusing me with someone else.


----------



## Shiv3r (May 14, 2016)

I guess youre right, I was thinking about someone else on the "switching to a new method" thread.


----------



## sqAree (May 15, 2016)

Another example solve:

scramble: D2 L' U L2 B' L' F D' F' U R' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 L'

z' //inspection
L B R D S //EO + line
D2 R D2 U2 //pair + triple
R' //OL5C skip
U D2 R' //CO + belt
D U' M2 U R2//FB
U' L2 U R2 D' R2 //SB
M2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U //PLL
M2 //L4E skip

35 ATM, but 40 STM
I had a short EOline, an OL5C skip, average Roux blocks and an L4E skip.
Even with all the skips still not sub40.
Average movecount for OL5C is 4 moves, same for L4E so I guess that means a lot.

I want to see a fairly good solve with this method without any skips. I suspect it won't be near 40 moves.


----------



## crafto22 (May 15, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> what was the time for the solve?


18.3x or something


----------



## crafto22 (May 15, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Another example solve:
> 
> scramble: D2 L' U L2 B' L' F D' F' U R' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 L'
> 
> ...


First of all I got a CP skip, and the method I was describing wouldn't have a much higher movecount without a skip. Also, why are you considering STM rather than ATM? In terms of speedsolve execution 't that what matters? Also I am certain it would be near if not under 40 moves quite often. You yourself just got a 35 ATM solve. Even without the skips it would have been VERY close to sub-40 no doubt.


----------



## sqAree (May 15, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> First of all I got a CP skip, and the method I was describing wouldn't have a much higher movecount without a skip. Also, why are you considering STM rather than ATM? In terms of speedsolve execution 't that what matters? Also I am certain it would be near if not under 40 moves quite often. You yourself just got a 35 ATM solve. Even without the skips it would have been VERY close to sub-40 no doubt.



I think ATM is a fun metric to play with but STM tells more about actual speedsolving execution. Of course with training and decent fingertricks it's possible to execute something like (U' D) as one move but for something like (R2 M2 R'), which I actually used in my solve, it's not that easy. Technically R2 M2 can be performed as L2 but we want to avoid rotations and I believe the following PLL alg is faster with U turns instead of D turns.

The thing is that I have faith in your post-belt+orientation method anyway already.  I just don't want to be too overhasty with my hype. Also my solves are generally not speedsolves, we have to keep that in mind. I will try to create more example solves and even if it turns out the average movecount will be around 41 moves it's pretty great.

EDIT: I'm stupid, R2 M2 can be performed as r2 of course and especially for a Roux speedsolver it will be quite easy to use such things in a real solve. No impact on my point though, I'd be curious to see R2 M2 R' being performed as one move.


----------



## Shiv3r (May 15, 2016)

We should find out how fast that "speedsolve" was crafto.
I have a petrus/roux/L5E method that I can get around the same speed as my regular method(roux) when Im lucky. But I only use it when i have have a reaaaally easy 2x2x2 block. so the time would probably usually be horrible, but I only use it in the best cases.

so getting back on track, what is the average time for this roux-style method?


----------



## Vexatious (May 15, 2016)

I still don't know how to CO


----------



## Shiv3r (May 15, 2016)

MGLs CLS I algs are what I use.


----------



## JTWong71 (May 15, 2016)

sqAree said:


> I'm stupid, R2 M2 can be performed as r2 of course and especially for a Roux speedsolver it will be quite easy to use such things in a real solve. No impact on my point though, I'd be curious to see R2 M2 R' being performed as one move.


I would likely do (r M'), using one of my Ring Fingers to flick the M-Slice.


----------



## shadowslice e (May 15, 2016)

Vexatious said:


> I still don't know how to CO


Does this help?

There's basically the same thing on the wiki page


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (May 16, 2016)

Someone should make a timeline on google sheets or something of the method development, that would be cool...
I would do it if I could focus and if I was good at actually following threads...


----------



## mark49152 (May 16, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Someone should make a timeline on google sheets or something of the method development, that would be cool...


Do you use this as your main method? Does anyone?


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (May 16, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Do you use this as your main method? Does anyone?


I might soon, if it gets good.


----------



## crafto22 (May 17, 2016)

sqAree said:


> I think ATM is a fun metric to play with but STM tells more about actual speedsolving execution. Of course with training and decent fingertricks it's possible to execute something like (U' D) as one move but for something like (R2 M2 R'), which I actually used in my solve, it's not that easy. Technically R2 M2 can be performed as L2 but we want to avoid rotations and I believe the following PLL alg is faster with U turns instead of D turns.
> 
> The thing is that I have faith in your post-belt+orientation method anyway already.  I just don't want to be too overhasty with my hype. Also my solves are generally not speedsolves, we have to keep that in mind. I will try to create more example solves and even if it turns out the average movecount will be around 41 moves it's pretty great.
> 
> EDIT: I'm stupid, R2 M2 can be performed as r2 of course and especially for a Roux speedsolver it will be quite easy to use such things in a real solve. No impact on my point though, I'd be curious to see R2 M2 R' being performed as one move.


R2 M2 can be executed as r2.....


----------



## sqAree (May 17, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> R2 M2 can be executed as r2.....



Thank you, but as can be seen by reading my edit I already noticed myself.
There's still the R' move in the end, and no matter how smart the execution is, I doubt R2 M2 R' can be performed as fast as a single move in, say, HTM.


----------



## Shiv3r (May 19, 2016)

true.
but SSC is still fun.


----------



## Vexatious (May 20, 2016)

I would execute R2 M2 R' as R' r2


----------



## crafto22 (May 20, 2016)

Vexatious said:


> I would execute R2 M2 R' as R' r2


You'd have a better grip if you did r2 R'


----------



## Vexatious (May 20, 2016)

It depends what the next move is..


----------



## Shiv3r (May 26, 2016)

Vexatious said:


> It depends what the next move is..


true.


----------



## Teoidus (Jun 10, 2016)

I love how the current variant being experimented with here involves reducing to a square-one-esque state, and then solving with a method similar to Roux-and-Screw. It's like we've gone full circle.


----------



## Teoidus (Jun 12, 2016)

Ok, I have an idea for continuation after orientation stage. Here's how the solve would look as a whole:

1) Orient everything (OL5C method), ~15-17 STM
2) Solve 1x2x3 on D (like a sideways FB), ~6-8 STM
3) Solve 1x1x2 on D, ~4-5 STM
4) TTLL, ~7-20 STM
~= 32-50 STM fullstep (if only TTLL move count were lower...)

Total alg count: 24 (OL5C) + 72 (TTLL) = 96

Other idea was to solve a 1x2x2 on U for 3) instead of a 1x1x2 on D, which would give you 4 options and hopefully shorter algorithms for 4), the idea being to reduce to a tripod-like state using pseudo-2x2x3 and -square, with all pieces oriented.
Unfortunately the case count is probably around 120, since you can't take advantage of rotational symmetry like TTLL does.

Edit: On second thought, for 3), you could solve the D layer corners, leaving, yes, HKPLL (god, that name). 7-17 STM according to this, though I tend to think the actual move count stats may be even lower, given how rushed this algset looks (one of the algs, for example... R' U2 R U R U R2 U' R'. The entire set is <R,U,L> as well, which means executing it as <R,U,D> may lead to even lower ATM)

This would push estimated move count to 32-47 STM, though would have more algs to learn.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 22, 2016)

If anyone wants EPBL algs here are the ones discounting M2 U2 M2 parity. THey are organised by the alg on the bottom.



Spoiler: H



H: M2 U2 M2 y M2 U2 M2 (7)
Ua: (D) M2 U M' U M2 D' M2 U M U M2 (11)
Ub: (D) M2 U2 M2 D' M2 U M' U2 M U' M2 (11)
Z: M2 U' L2 (U D') M2 (U' D) l2 U M2 (9)
avg: 9.5





Spoiler: Ua



H: (U) M2 D M' D M2 U' M2 D M D M2 (11)
Ua: M' (U' D) M2 D2 M' U' M' (U' D) M (U') (9)
Ub: L2 (U' D) R2 U M2 U' L2 (U' D) L2 (9)
Z: M2 D M' U2 M' (U D') M2 U M2 (9)
avg: 9.5





Spoiler: Ub



H: R2 (U' D) M2 D M' U2 M' U' M2 D2 L2 (11)
Ua: L2 (U' D) r2 U M2 U' l2 (U' D) L2 (9)
Ub: M' (U' D) M2 U2 M' D M' (U' D) M (D) (9)
Z: M2 D' M' U2 M' (U' D) M2 U' M2 (9)
avg: 9.5





Spoiler: Z



H: M2 D' R2 (U D') M2 (U' D) L2 U M2 (9)
Ua: M2 U M' D2 M' (U' D) M2 D M2 (9)
Ub: M2 D' M2 (U D') M D2 M U' M2 (9)
Z: M2 D' M2 (U D) M2 U' M2 (7)
avg: (8.5)


total avg (with EPLL): 8.5 ATM (this does not take into account the frequency of the cases)
with AUFs: ~10 ATM


----------



## Whiet (Oct 24, 2016)

Can someone link cpelt alg?


----------



## Shiv3r (Oct 24, 2016)

Whiet said:


> Can someone link cpelt alg?


massive thread necro.


----------



## Whiet (Oct 24, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> massive thread necro.


I just found the algs
I had to re read the thread


----------



## Whiet (Oct 24, 2016)

can someone make a tutorial for the current version of ssc


----------



## sqAree (Oct 24, 2016)

Whiet said:


> can someone make a tutorial for the current version of ssc



I'm working on it, but can't promise to finish it within a few weeks.
Also, there are two current versions of SSC (1. CP --> LEE, 2. Roux blocks --> PLL --> M-perm).


----------



## Whiet (Oct 24, 2016)

sqAree said:


> I'm working on it, but can't promise to finish it within a few weeks.
> Also, there are two current versions of SSC (1. CP --> LEE, 2. Roux blocks --> PLL --> M-perm).


That's great to hear glad the methods not dead


----------



## Y2k1 (Oct 31, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> If anyone wants EPBL algs here are the ones discounting M2 U2 M2 parity. THey are organised by the alg on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, just found this, thanks for the long awaited algs


----------



## Spencer131 (Nov 18, 2016)

I've been lurking here because I'm very intrigued about this method! I made an account on here because of this method.

I have a couple of questions for crafto just to clarify some things. When you proposed the idea for roux blocks you said it could be done in about 10-12 moves. Can you explain how you do that? Also, you said that you're supposed to do roux blocks whilst preserving co. Did you mean to preserve co AND belt? It seems more logical, but I'm just making sure.


----------



## sqAree (Nov 18, 2016)

Spencer131 said:


> I've been lurking here because I'm very intrigued about this method! I made an account on here because of this method.
> 
> I have a couple of questions for crafto just to clarify some things. When you proposed the idea for roux blocks you said it could be done in about 10-12 moves. Can you explain how you do that? Also, you said that you're supposed to do roux blocks whilst preserving co. Did you mean to preserve co AND belt? It seems more logical, but I'm just making sure.



Hi, welcome on speedsolving.com. I'm not crafto but when the Roux blocks are built, the 4 belt edges are forced to be preserved as they're part of the blocks. However, we can adjust the M slice (and have to, because the next step uses M to bring up some edges).
So, if you don't count the centers as part of the belt the answer is "yes", belt will be preserved, but we don't need to take care of it.


----------



## Spencer131 (Nov 18, 2016)

Haha that makes a lot of sense. Expect more dumb questions from me


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 18, 2016)

Spencer131 said:


> I've been lurking here because I'm very intrigued about this method! I made an account on here because of this method.
> 
> I have a couple of questions for crafto just to clarify some things. When you proposed the idea for roux blocks you said it could be done in about 10-12 moves. Can you explain how you do that? Also, you said that you're supposed to do roux blocks whilst preserving co. Did you mean to preserve co AND belt? It seems more logical, but I'm just making sure.


Hi! Welcome to the forums! 
I'm not crafto but I was the one that proposed the method. What I had in mind was to insert DL/DR in a way similar to stage 4b in roux (insert UL/UR) but using D moves instead of U moves so essentially yes, preserve the corners and the R/L centres though F and B do not though EO should remain.


----------



## Spencer131 (Nov 18, 2016)

I was asking about the variant crafto came up with where you do roux blocks, pll, then an m-perm. I think I understand the one where you do CTL, CPETL, EPBL. I want to compare both of the methods in order to offer my opinion.


----------



## genericcuber666 (Nov 19, 2016)

on your first post i get a bit confused when it gets to the 1x1x3 and 1x1x2 i undertsand everything else is there any examples solves with this in it?

also as a more general question whats currently the best way to day l8e because ive been practicing pcms and some of the previously mentioned ways seem really nice


----------



## sqAree (Nov 19, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> on your first post i get a bit confused when it gets to the 1x1x3 and 1x1x2 i undertsand everything else is there any examples solves with this in it?



https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...olumns-3x3x3-method.54056/page-5#post-1166535


----------



## genericcuber666 (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks the only problem i have now is learning the ol5c algs is there any way i can do this step without habing to learn the algs yet?


----------



## sqAree (Nov 19, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> thanks the only problem i have now is learning the ol5c algs is there any way i can do this step without habing to learn the algs yet?



I would recommend learning them, almost all of them have 4 moves or less. You can build two 1x1x3s and solve CO on L, then pretend R is LL and use pure CO algs (or beginner's CO method with sexy moves). It's really inefficient though.


----------



## Teoidus (Nov 19, 2016)

So, I like the efficiency of this method but the issues I see with it are that there are lots of little steps that don't feel like they flow into each other and that BDL never gets solved early, making lookahead difficult.

Any suggestions for ways around these?


----------



## Shiv3r (Nov 23, 2016)

who bumped this thread?
This method is okay, but I think that for a finish with L5E you could do:
1.3 cross pieces(try to get the fourth space oriented at least)
2.F2L-1(4th cross spot oriented)
3.VHLS
4.COLL
5.L5EP


----------



## Whiet (Nov 25, 2016)

how do you recognize ol5c cases?


----------



## Spencer131 (Nov 25, 2016)

Whiet said:


> how do you recognize ol5c cases?


If you're using squarees algs, then you look at the right side (assuming that you solve your eoline on the left). A circle means there should be white or yellow on the front, and a line means that there is white or yellow wherever the line is.


----------



## sqAree (Nov 25, 2016)

Whiet said:


> how do you recognize ol5c cases?



With this alg/case sheet ( http://imgur.com/FoUYLWg ) I would first determine the number of circles or U/D color corner stickers facing to the right and divide the case list into subsets like that.


----------



## Spencer131 (Dec 6, 2016)

Has anybody genned cpetl algs yet? I'm wondering because that alg set seems to be required for the fastest version of the method at the moment.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 20, 2016)

I just wanted to bump this thread as we recently seem to have a few new members who seem to have a reasonably good understanding of the cube and still has the lack of constraints that come from solving for a long time.

Basically, I am reasonably happy with the first phase (CO+EO) of this method as it did improve on HTA in terms of movecounts with only a modest increase in algs (around 10- around 20). However, the second phase still has a fair amount of room for improving IMO.

At the moment, there are a few ways which the second phase is solved. I list them below but it might actually be a good idea if you just play around with the ideas you have without looking at them first.


Spoiler: List of methods



Ryan Heise's approach

Fix corners.
Fix edges.
Solve using double turns.
My method (1)

Solve corners
Solve DR/DL
LSE
crafto22's EZD

Separate pieces into their layers
Solve corners
solve edges
Rouxblocks revisited

Solve Roux blocks and corners
LSE
My/crafto22 (Idr) method (2)

Rouxblock in DL

2x2x2 in DBR
Solve in one alg like in M-CELL


----------



## Craftblocklp (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm interested in learning this method but there is no tutorial or good alg list I personally understand so it would be good if you could create an understandable tutorial with links to the algs.


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 30, 2017)

I made a walkthrough/example solve video thing. It's NOT a full tutorial as I say in it. Hope it isn't too terrible


----------



## crafto22 (Apr 1, 2017)

Looks great, thanks for the creds . I was actually in the process of filming something similar to this until I noticed you posted, so I might as well give up since I have 2 hours of footage and its mostly rambling and terrible explaining. Might keep a couple of speedsolves I recorded using ECE though. I got a sub-30 STM solution. May or may not go up on my channel soon.


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 5, 2017)

crafto22 said:


> Looks great, thanks for the creds . I was actually in the process of filming something similar to this until I noticed you posted, so I might as well give up since I have 2 hours of footage and its mostly rambling and terrible explaining. Might keep a couple of speedsolves I recorded using ECE though. I got a sub-30 STM solution. May or may not go up on my channel soon.


Go for it!  I only really grabbed a camera and did a quick solve. If you can do a more in depth one that'd be great! 

Sorry for the late reply I've been meaning to for a while but never got around to it


----------



## Terence Tan (Feb 23, 2018)

I have a variant idea: (FR)

1) EOedge

2) pseudotriplet + corner (LUF)

3) OL5C

4) corners

5) DL DR

6) L7E ( like 42)


You basically make only the pseudotriplet and position one corner for better lookahead.
Don't know if this is good or not..


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (May 14, 2018)

Sorry, for bumping this thread, but I do believe this method has potential. I’ve been using No More PLL method for a while now (a method created by CriticalCubing, check it out please), but I’ve realised that the method is not my style and I’m getting quite depressed using it (jk, but you know what I mean). Plus, this method looks better than it too. The SSC-M method is more like what I’m looking at and seems great! I’ve looked at the ECE thread too and I’m currently practising the Original variant, the best for me. Please check that one out too. I’m trying to switch to this as a main method as I’ve been eyeing it off for a week now and I’m getting sub-30 times already. I WILL be posting a YouTube video on this method soon as I can (a week from now). Hopefully, I can be the one to prove this method’s potential eventually! Thank you to those who created this method as now I’m on a journey of my own!!

EDIT:The video II’ll be posting will be quite in depth with parts to it as well since there aren’t many videos with the metho in-depth.

EDIT 2: I’ve personally also thought columns first methods could be fast, but PCMS and others just aren’t my style. This method is just perfect!


----------



## Terence Tan (May 14, 2018)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> Sorry, for bumping this thread, but I do believe this method has potential. I’ve been using No More PLL method for a while now (a method created by CriticalCubing, check it out please), but I’ve realised that the method is not my style and I’m getting quite depressed using it (jk, but you know what I mean). Plus, this method looks better than it too. The SSC-M method is more like what I’m looking at and seems great! I’ve looked at the ECE thread too and I’m currently practising the Original variant, the best for me. Please check that one out too. I’m trying to switch to this as a main method as I’ve been eyeing it off for a week now and I’m getting sub-30 times already. I WILL be posting a YouTube video on this method soon as I can (a week from now). Hopefully, I can be the one to prove this method’s potential eventually! Thank you to those who created this method as now I’m on a journey of my own!!
> 
> EDIT:The video II’ll be posting will be quite in depth with parts to it as well since there aren’t many videos with the metho in-depth.
> 
> EDIT 2: I’ve personally also thought columns first methods could be fast, but PCMS and others just aren’t my style. This method is just perfect!


Wish you luck! I've wanted to learn this method for awhile but I never got to it, I'll be learning too!


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (May 14, 2018)

Terence Tan said:


> Wish you luck! I've wanted to learn this method for awhile but I never got to it, I'll be learning too!




Great!

This method was invented in 2015, got popularity in 2016 and it slowly died in 2017. This thread barely has any life anymore but I’m willing to bring it back! The best SSC and ECE solvers seem to not be either using the method or not really competiting. (Many would disagree, but this is just my opinion). I believe this method can be brought back to life. I will do everything to try to make this method viable again. Hopefully, more can use this method than ever!


----------



## sqAree (May 14, 2018)

I know at least someone else who is learning the method right now.


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (May 14, 2018)

sqAree said:


> I know at least someone else who is learning the method right now.



Great! SSC looks like it can come back to life!! Can’t wait to get decent at it though.. Maybe by Australian Nats.


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 15, 2018)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> Snip


Did you try NMP-ZZ where you do EOLine with ULUR at the start? That one is quite fun, more fun than CFOP NMP


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (May 15, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Did you try NMP-ZZ where you do EOLine with ULUR at the start? That one is quite fun, more fun than CFOP NMP



I haven’t. I will look at it. I will try to stick to this method though, I believe the potential is wild!

EDIT: I understand what ZZ NMP is now and that was what I was doing earlier. No More PLL is still a great method and I recommend everyone checks it out. I can get 20 second times with it at the moment. But of course, this thread is about SSC, and I do think SSC is as good as CFOP and so is NMP. Overall, I do think SSC has more potential than he others so that’s why I’m switching.


----------



## SomeRandomZZUser (Jun 8, 2018)

How well researched is the last eight edges step? At the time when this method was being developed, the thing that was holding me back from learning this method was the fact that I couldn't find the alg-set that permuted corners and put edges in the correct layers (I don't remember what it's name is atm).


----------



## sqAree (Jun 8, 2018)

SomeRandomZZUser said:


> How well researched is the last eight edges step? At the time when this method was being developed, the thing that was holding me back from learning this method was the fact that I couldn't find the alg-set that permuted corners and put edges in the correct layers (I don't remember what it's name is atm).



Not at all I believe, as everyone uses the two blocks -> PLL variant instead of the Square-1 -> LEE approach.


----------



## Terence Tan (Jun 8, 2018)

I actually use the square-1 LEE variant

CP algorithms are just Square 1 algs.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 8, 2018)

sqAree said:


> Not at all I believe, as everyone uses the two blocks -> PLL variant instead of the Square-1 -> LEE approach.


I do CP->LEE on the occasion I actually do SSC


----------



## Greenfrog (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey!

Couple of questions, what is the alg set name of the algs that permute the corners while separating the edges? Where can I find them?
Can OL5c be learned intuitively, by tracking certain pieces? 

Thanks!


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 12, 2018)

Greenfrog said:


> Hey!


Hi!


> Couple of questions, what is the alg set name of the algs that permute the corners while separating the edges? Where can I find them?


This sort of rings a bell but I'm not sure I've ever specifically heard of it. Where did you?




> Can OL5c be learned intuitively, by tracking certain pieces?


There is probably a way to do this though I would lean to just learning the algs as that would probably be easier than any such system of tracking that would be akin to lse or VHLS. If you want to develop your own system though, go for it!


----------



## Greenfrog (Dec 12, 2018)

shadowslice e said:


> Permute (solve in relation to each other) the corners while separating the edges (so yellow edges face down and white edges face up): this has 48 algorithms and can all be learnt.



Thanks for the reply man!
The quote is from page 1 of this post and is in the last 'Spoiler', step 4.
Awesome thanks, they are only short algs so won't be too hard to remember.
There aren't many tutorials out there on these cool methods but I love noodling around with abstract ways of solving. May try to figure out a system!


----------



## chronondecay (Jul 26, 2022)

Hi all, sorry for the massive necropost, but I've generated the full sets of algs for all steps in the EZD variant, available in this spreadsheet.

There are several algs which seem to be new (at least in the context of SSC). Some of my favourites are:
R2U'F2U2R2U'R2F2 for J/J corner perm + FR/BR swap
F2r2UM2U'R2F2 for Ua/Ub PBL

OL5C cases are different from sqAree's set for better recognition, while retaining optimal STM movecount.
Several CPBL cases have shorter algs than their Sq-1 CP counterparts.
As far as I can tell, this is the first complete set of EZD algs, including parity. (Maybe people familiar with Roux would know these? Let me know)
Having these alg sets also makes it possible to calculate average movecounts for each substep from OL5C onwards:

OL5C: 7.2
CPBL: 13.7
LEE (EZD): 16.8
LEE (Roux-style): 15.8
Note that these figures would vary slightly from person to person, depending on which moves you want to count as 1 ETM (eg. U'D' is 1 move for me), how many angles you can do the algs from (for CPBL and EZD), and whether you can predict and cancel moves between substeps. However, these figures show that Roux-style LEE turn out to be more efficient than edge separation+EZD, which I think some people have already suspected.

Also, this shows that CPBL+LEE takes over 29 moves on average to finish the solve from Domino reduction; this puts my estimate for the average movecount of SSC close to 50; or maybe I'm just really bad at making pseudotriple+pseudopair?

A side note about the CPETL proposal earlier in this thread: I'm pretty doubtful about the claim that there are only 48 cases. The skip probability is 1/5040, so each CPETL case has probability at most 16/5040 = 1/315 (16 comes from U/D rotations), and so there should be slightly more than 315 cases, comparable to some large F2L LL sets, and so probably much less feasible than previously thought.

(Yes, you don't have to inform me that I'm working on a long-dead method; I'm enjoying myself anyway. Domino reduction is just way too cool as an intermediate state for me to stop thinking about SSC.)


----------



## GodCubing (Jul 27, 2022)

chronondecay said:


> LEE (EZD): 16.8
> LEE (Roux-style): 15.8


I assume these movecount are for SCC-O, but I wonder what they would be like for SSC-M


----------



## Silky (Jul 27, 2022)

chronondecay said:


> Hi all, sorry for the massive necropost, but I've generated the full sets of algs for all steps in the EZD variant, available in this spreadsheet.
> 
> There are several algs which seem to be new (at least in the context of SSC). Some of my favourites are:
> R2U'F2U2R2U'R2F2 for J/J corner perm + FR/BR swap
> ...


Welp awesome! I've been deving some stuff for SSC in the last few months so this is perfect timing (I'm the current best SSC user..well more like only)! Regenned SLS and made a sheet. We can make a megadocx if you'd like. Also genning Edge Orientation + Separation algs. EOS may make EZD more efficient so that's something to consider. Feel free to DM me!!

For future developments I've been looking at TLSE, EZD+1, and possible some PBL stuff.

On a personal note I super appreciate what you've done. I fell in love with this method a few years ago and I'm so glad to see people interested in its development <3


----------



## Silky (Jul 28, 2022)

Mini-update: I just finished genning EZD+1 algs for SSC (shout out to batch solver). There are 288 in total (337 with EZD) and averages 8.33 moves. Movecount is based on it being genned with <U M D S R r> so this could change with optimization of algs. Will start working on a docx for it and will also work to cross-reference the algs with cubexplorer. With an average 3 move edge separation it looks to average 13-14 moves after CPBL. EZD+1 looks like it has the most potential for the SSC-O variant. Fixes the edge separation problem which is awesome. I'm also genning EOS. Not sure sure how many algs it will be but there are 19 EO cases so it will be 150+ algs at least. With edge control the cases will be reduced (e.g. 3-1 and 1-3 cases are just an x2 or M2 D M2 away). Think both of these will be very good addition to the method as it gives alg lovers some options. I'm especially excited for EZD+1, watch out Squan solvers


----------



## Silky (Oct 26, 2022)

So here's my final Shadowslice Last Slot algsheet. It's in PDF format so it can be easily downloaded/printed. Enjoy! If anyone wants to add it to the wiki be my guest. For each case, algs are listed based on MCC. Algs which are in bold preserve EO. 

Cheers!!


----------

